# Sticky  Any pictures of nice Tissot's here???



## GJ

Are the nice pictures of Tissot watches arround here?


----------



## Guest

These are my two - a black PRC 200 and a silver dial PR50.


----------



## trinity027

Here's one.










Regards,

Elliott


----------



## crimbocop

Here's my Seastar 660...................


----------



## leewmeister

Great post, Gerard!

Here are a couple of my favorite Seaster pics. Both are by Charles R. Lawson:


----------



## GJ

Saw this one on another forum, and fell a bit in love I might add...    
Maybe one for the near future???


----------



## trinity027

Gerard Jolink said:


> Saw this one on another forum, and fell a bit in love I might add...
> Maybe one for the near future???


Good Choice! :-D










Regards,

Elliott


----------



## GJ

BTW do they only come in quartz?


----------



## ToddV

I love my Seastar! It's one of my favorite daily wearers!


----------



## Makka




----------



## Chris Hohne

*Here are a couple of mine*


















Chris


----------



## amigsinchi

Check out the new Retrograde, not sure how it works but this may be my next Tissot. Still waiting for the NASCAR version to come out. Anyone know when they'll release them? :-!


----------



## GJ

Thanks for the nice pictures guys, makes the choise even harder... ;-) 
Let you know when I made up my mind,but it is going to be a vintage one for sure..


----------



## amrav

Elliot,

I am a newbie around here. I see a lot of beautiful watches in your signature.
They keep flashing pretty fast. I like a few watches in your collection.
Did you list all the watches in your collection anywhere so that I can look them up on the net.

I recognize the TISSOT World Time from your signature, I just bought it.

Thanks in advance,



trinity027 said:


> Here's one.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Elliott


----------



## 04lund2025

Just bought this one Sunday.

Stephen


----------



## Tonyh

here's one

tonyh


----------



## Davide

Makka said:


>


Very nice |>
Dou you have info on thia watch?
:thanks


----------



## Makka

Davide said:


> Very nice |>
> Dou you have info on thia watch?
> :thanks


 http://www.pensinasia.com/tissot_chronograph_limited_edition.htm


----------



## Davide

:thanks :-!


----------



## amrav

Hi Elliot,

I am a newbie around here and need your help.
I just bought a Tissot world timer I see in your signature jepg.
Everywhere on the web, it says it is a quartz but when I received what is supposed to be a new the watch today, it is not running. 
Is there some seal that I need to open to run the watch or you think it is defective ? 
Also, Can you tell me the lug width of this watch ?

Thanks,
Varma.


----------



## Widow's son

Here's my PRS200. I wore this watch every day for three years. It has taken some pretty hard knocks and has never let me down:









Here's my new everyday watch, a PR100X Flyback:









I think my next Tissot will be a Seastar 1000...:-!


----------



## Zidane

John_Rochowicz said:


> These are my two - a black PRC 200 and a silver dial PR50.


Good pick John! The one on the left will be my next Tissot.:-!


----------



## Makka




----------



## GJ

Wow...very nice guys, thanks for sharing those beauty's.. :-! :-! :-!


----------



## Guest

Zidane said:


> Good pick John! The one on the left will be my next Tissot.:-!


Thanks!! I *LOVE* my PRC 200. It gains a second about every month and half or so, it looks great dressed up or with casual clothes, and it has some features I really love:

1) Push button deployment clasp (like an Omega SMP)
2) Sapphire crystal
3) Applied dial markers
4) $395 MSRP which brings it down to less than $275 after an AD discount.

It is the best quartz watch I've ever owned.


----------



## meenyc

Here is my only Tissot from the 70's. Day/Date Seastar with quickset date function.


----------



## NRG

Here are a couple I've acquired recently!!


----------



## leewmeister

Excellent pics, Glen. Which Tissot is that first one? It's a real beauty!:-!


----------



## NRG

Hi Lee, That's a new model for this year called a Tissot T-Ring. I think it's one of the neatest case designs, especially with the complete traverseing coin edge.


leewmeister said:


> Excellent pics, Glen. Which Tissot is that first one? It's a real beauty!:-!


----------



## watch lover

NRG said:


> Hi Lee, That's a new model for this year called a Tissot T-Ring. I think it's one of the neatest case designs, especially with the complete traverseing coin edge.


Hi,

New one for me to, where did you buy it from? I havent even seen that one on the official Tissot site? Very very nice watch.


----------



## louis

*A nice Portuguez*



















I got it twice, need only one.:think:

Who makes an offer ?

louis


----------



## MSAINT

My PRS 516 on a Hirsch Carbon but soon to be changed for an Rally (not the original, I still have it but I'm really not found of it's big wholes...)


----------



## ducaticorse21

Here is my PRS Chrono "Alfa Romeo"...



















...my PR 516 Chrono...



















... and "Father & Son"...;-)


----------



## ducaticorse21

Hallo Glen,

can you tell me more about this Version of the PRS? Whats about the number before the Day? I don`t see this Version before...










I only know this Version, without the number before the Day...


----------



## MSAINT

The number before the day is an option that indicates the days position in the week (1 Mon, 2 Tue, 3 Wen...)
So you can choose having the day: MON or: 1 MON (and so on) on this Tissot ;-)


----------



## ducaticorse21

MSAINT said:


> The number before the day is an option that indicates the days position in the week (1 Mon, 2 Tue, 3 Wen...)
> So you can choose having the day: MON or: 1 MON (and so on) on this Tissot ;-)


The system of the numbers is clear, but I never seen this Version before. I only knew the Version without the number. Is the Version with this number for a special market...?


----------



## MSAINT

ducaticorse21 said:


> The system of the numbers is clear, but I never seen this Version before. I only knew the Version without the number. Is the Version with this number for a special market...?


As far as I know its aviable for the european market... But remember the two desplays are optional, maybe you did not see (or try) it on the watch you had in hands? :-S


----------



## TheMaestro

Nou goed dan Gerard, eentje uit de buurt.
Translation: All right then Gerard, one from the neighbourhood.
This is a rare Seastar 1000.
Now here's the question, whats rare about this one.
[ Lee, hold your breath for a minute ]


----------



## Some Time Ago

My gold filled hammer automatic from 1950.










My 1948 chronograph....










my 1951 handwind in steel.










My PR516 chrono from 1965










My 1972 automatic jump hour


----------



## leewmeister

Very nice collection, Some Time. That auto jump hour is definitely out of the ordinary! :-!


----------



## Herre

:gold My new Seastar 1000 3 weeks old.I love it.


----------



## NEG

That T-Ring is superb NRG! Something else to add to the 'wish list' ! Excellent photo as well.

I've the white faced PRS516 on order but your photo of the black version makes me think I should have ordered that version instead! :-D


----------



## JCKoLnturn

TheMaestro said:


> Nou goed dan Gerard, eentje uit de buurt.
> Translation: All right then Gerard, one from the neighbourhood.
> This is a rare Seastar 1000.
> Now here's the question, whats rare about this one.
> [ Lee, hold your breath for a minute ]


I would guess that the red painted second and hour hands makes it rare?


----------



## JCKoLnturn

Herre said:


> :gold My new Seastar 1000 3 weeks old.I love it.


That is a beautiful watch, do you have any pictures of your own?


----------



## MSAINT

A new view or my PRS 516 on a new arm band... a pilot strap... Just a try B-)


----------



## ducaticorse21

Hallo msaint,

sorry, but I don`t like this strap at the PRS. This watch has a "racing legend", and is imho only wearable with a racing strap... :think: 

Anyway, have fun with the watch and the new strap... ;-)


----------



## MSAINT

ducaticorse21 said:


> Hallo msaint,
> 
> sorry, but I don`t like this strap at the PRS. This watch has a "racing legend", and is imho only wearable with a racing strap... :think:
> 
> Anyway, have fun with the watch and the new strap... ;-)


No apologies needed, I've tried it on with the original strap and another with multiple smaller wholes, an Hirsch Carbon... but at the end I like it like that... for the moment ;-)

Maybe because I don't own a car (and neved had, I don't even have a driving licence! :-D ), I'm not that affected by it's "car racing look" loss.
It does look great when I ride my Vespa ET2 in the streets of Paris B-)


----------



## DP02SS

NRG said:


> Here are a couple I've acquired recently!!


----------



## michalop

hi !
here is my 1949 Tissot bought this year as NOS in Poland.









piotr


----------



## RedDwarf

Hello everyone here is a picture of my last Tissot. Its gone now but still like this picture.


----------



## GJ

I am very impressed with all these beautyful timepieces here on this Forum.
For a few months back I almost bought myself a nice caliber 321 Vintage Tissot on ''The Bay''.
But Mr.Chuck Maddox won the auction with a few bucks....

Mine will come.....;-) 

In the meantime I will enjoy yours..


----------



## jakisbck

I hope im not to late here's my two:








:-!


----------



## ducaticorse21

Congrats, the Seastar with the leather strap looks very great... :-!


----------



## MSAINT




----------



## ducaticorse21

Fantastic..

The PRS looks very nice with the with the Di-Modell Rallye-Strap...:-! 

Congrats... ;-)


----------



## MSAINT

ducaticorse21 said:


> Fantastic..
> 
> The PRS looks very nice with the with the Di-Modell Rallye-Strap...:-!
> 
> Congrats... ;-)


Thanks, I think it's going to be the definitive strap to my PRS, the Die-modell are great bands, and this one looks great on the Tissot :gold
though, as I have a small whrist, I had to cut the red loop (Die-modell excusive) maintaining the leather belt :-(
Small wrists sucks big time! :-D


----------



## airflow22

Congrats to you all-really beautiful watches. In my opion an underestimated brand-fortunately ;-) 

attached, my newest arrival: vintage navigator with lemania and brown racing strap (took quite some time such a strap-thanks to nick).

Take care

Marco


----------



## ducaticorse21

Hallo Marco, 

congrats for these really nice navigator...

Here in Germany we called for it..."Ist die geil" ;-) 


And the brown racing strap looks perfect... :-!


----------



## airflow22

Hallo Stefan

Besten Dank für's Kompliment. Hier in der Schweiz kennen wir den gleichen Ausdruck ;-), den ich gerne für deine uhr weitergebe - das nennt sich wohl custom. 

bezgl. dem band. deutsche marke "rios", aber in den usa deutlich günstiger. hier in zürich ist es ein ding der unmöglichkeit, in einem shop ein racing-strap zu kriegen. eigentlich seltsam.

Grüsse

Marco


----------



## ducaticorse21

Hallo Marco,

ein Gruezi in die Schweiz. Konnte leider nicht erkennen daß Du fast in der Nachbarschaft wohnst... ;-)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Band von Di-Modell aus, ist das bei Euch auch nicht zu bekommen...? Das schöne daran ist, daß es eine Doppeldornschließe hat.

Ich habe es hier an meiner PR 516:


----------



## MSAINT

Et j'en ai un sur une PRS 516 :-D


----------



## ster




----------



## aeromys

Shhhhhhhh....... the oh so quiet SilenT


----------



## newtissotfan

just received my new PRS200 :-D


----------



## MSAINT

Another view of my PRS516 auto B-)


----------



## ducaticorse21

And another new photo...


----------



## Axel66

New and old:

















Gold plated steel:

















Thanks for looking,

Axel


----------



## ducaticorse21

Hallo Axel,

welcome... ;-)


----------



## Axel66

Thanx, Stefan.;-)

Here're some vintage seastar from my collection, you might not know:

































Gruß,

Axel


----------



## ducaticorse21

They looks very nice... Maybe I seen them on the next meeting...;-) 

I like Tissot so much...:-!


----------



## oachris

Hi I am new to the site and Forums but thought that I would show off my Tissot's. First is a T-Race Athens Olympics special edition and the second is a recent purchase..a V8. I also own two vintage Tissots that are being serviced at the moment, photos wil be added to the forum onceIi get them back.


----------



## Axel66

A first shot of my latest 516 acquisition:









Greets,

Axel


----------



## allenwone

;-)


----------



## Zidane

Here is my Seastar 1000!


----------



## GJ

very nice Nick...:-! :-! :-! 
You have *excellent* taste in watches..;-)


----------



## Axel66

Here's my next, delivered today, non 516 and unusual big for me (42x15).
However a with an interesting Lemania 1343 inside.;-)










Cheers,

Axel


----------



## ducaticorse21

Hallo Axel,

congrats, very nice watch.

I hope I´ll see the watch at the next meeting in cologne... ;-)


----------



## Axel66

Here's another one. Not in best conditio, but it has potential.
It's a Sonorous, Tissot's alarm-watch based on an AS movement (guess it's an 1931):

























Cheers,

Axel


----------



## GJ

That Seastar looks *GREAT* on that Mesh bracelet...:gold :gold :gold


----------



## audionaut

hi everyone,

i'm new here and i just wanted to share my 2-day old tissot... a b-day present from the wife


----------



## Preston

My vintage Seastar is in the shop getting polished, I'll post it when it comes home.
Peace,
Preston


----------



## ducaticorse21

Photos of my PRS 516 Chrono "Alfa Romeo" with the new Rotor from Jochen Benzinger... :-!


----------



## TimeWatcher

Tissot T-Race


----------



## Brooke_01

What strap width fits this watch. I'm picking up this watch tomorrow (with the brown strap, and would like to order this strap for mine too.

Is it 20mm?



MSAINT said:


> Thanks, I think it's going to be the definitive strap to my PRS, the Die-modell are great bands, and this one looks great on the Tissot :gold
> though, as I have a small whrist, I had to cut the red loop (Die-modell excusive) maintaining the leather belt :-(
> Small wrists sucks big time! :-D


----------



## Agent Orange

Only got the one Tissot, a Tissonic from 1975. Beautiful IMHO especially the dial. Here's a few pics.


























































Hope you enjoyed.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Brooke_01

GJ said:


> Are the nice pictures of Tissot watches arround here?


My PR50 Automatic white face. Good value for money. The watch seems scratch proof too.

The movement (I think that I got lucky) only gains about 2 seconds in 24 hours.


----------



## Brooke_01

Nice :-!



Agent Orange said:


> Only got the one Tissot, a Tissonic from 1975. Beautiful IMHO especially the dial. Here's a few pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


----------



## MarcoParis

One I'm lookinf for... but seems hard to find...
U like it ?


----------



## Brooke_01

Here's My New PRS 516 Auto, on a black Hirsch Rally strap.


----------



## Axel66

Some more recent shots of four of my vintage Tissots:

As it has an turning bezel it's attract people more (I prefer somehow the normal models - but as a collector..)









It's time to wake up...









Wish it would have a SS case...









What's that hand for...









Cheers,

Axel

Btw: I know, I should polish some crystals :roll:


----------



## Preston

Here it is back from the shop








Peace,
Preston


----------



## JJW1967

Hi,

Here's a part of my Tissot collection.

Sorry but I'm not much of a photographer.

Cheers,

Johan


----------



## JJW1967

Here's some more


----------



## JJW1967

And some more


----------



## trex

Absolutely fantastic collection JJW. How long did it take you to collect all of these?


----------



## Preston

Here's a better pic of my Seastar on a leather strap.








Peace,
Preston


----------



## jeff45123

NRG said:


> Here are a couple I've acquired recently!!


which watch is the top one here? it's absolutely gorgeous. Is this the T-Ring? Because I just looked that up, and it doesn't look the same.


----------



## sved

Here is my T-Touch


----------



## JJW1967

trex said:


> Absolutely fantastic collection JJW. How long did it take you to collect all of these?


Hi,

It took me about a year to collect these.

I'm planning to sell most of my Tissot watches, so if any of you are interested, just make me an offer.

Johan


----------



## airflow22

Congrats again to you all: amazing watches:-! 

This one Vintage Visodate Seastar T12 arrived yesterday, after a long search. 

A real chunky watch - like it

Regards,

Marco


----------



## Brooke_01

More Pictures of my PRS 516


----------



## kontai69

Here is my Tissot Ballade with aftermarket crocodile strap...


----------



## meenyc

JJW1967 said:


> Here's some more


Great collection!!!
I love that Pilot Navigator. What a beauty:-!


----------



## robi

*Tissot Ballade Auto - not the new version*

*Nice dial* _______________*ETA 2836-2*

 
_click on pictures to enlarge_

thanks,
robert.


----------



## robi

*Yellow... with Tissot PRS516 Chrono Valjoux*

*Yellow...________________Carbon dial___________on my wrist_________Valjoux 7750*
   
c_lick on any picture to enlarge_

thanks,
robert


----------



## oldskinnypig

here is 2 just purchase, 1 for my wife & 1 for me


----------



## J.D.

My first Tissot, but definitely not my last...









PRS516 Chronograph


----------



## sweets

Hi
New here (this brand forum) and having a look at the lovely Tissot's. I didn't see a Tissot 2920 (Lemania 5012) Navigator, so I thought I would add mine to the crowd. Sorry it is a little late in the day


----------



## twigfarm

*Here's mine.............*


----------



## leewmeister

I'm going to post this modded Seastar here so it's easier to find. I'd give credit, but I don't know who the owner or photographer are.


----------



## rhsmd

Here's a Tissot T 690. functions like the Breitling Aerospace.


----------



## spclagent7

Just got these three this week! I got a lot of great info from this forum, then went out and bought these. I'm now thinking about watches all the time. Hopefully someday I can afford some upper end pieces! I'm keeping my eyes on the OW Pilot.


----------



## Torrid

I guess I should post a picture of mine. Unfortunately I don't have it right now. It's either being regulated or replaced.


----------



## victarro

*My two V8's*


----------



## twigfarm

*More of my 150...................*


----------



## trenton_joey

recently picked up this vintage late 50ies Tissot at an estate sale.
I like the understated, unsophisticated look of it yet framed in a solid 18kt gold case, pure white dial face and vintage italian gold wrist band from the same period.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/trenton_joey/tissotdialface.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/trenton_joey/tissotbestmovement.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/trenton_joey/tissotwatchbackmarkings.jpg
It's actually too fancy for me and I'm looking for help selling it.


----------



## Torrid

That's a very interesting watch and it appears to be in great shape.


----------



## trenton_joey

here is my vintage late 50's Tissot
I think its beautiful with it's understated, pure white dial face in it's solid 18kt gold case and 18kt Italian gold band from the same period.
I would appreciate any advice on going about selling it for a fair market price.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/trenton_joey/tissotdialface.jpg
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/trenton_joey/tissotbestmovement.jpg

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/trenton_joey/tissotwatchbackmarkings.jpg


----------



## GJ

Wow....*VERY* nice....


----------



## Torrid

Torrid said:


> I guess I should post a picture of mine. Unfortunately I don't have it right now. It's either being regulated or replaced.


I forgot to comment that I got this watch back about a week and a half ago and this thing is dead on after being regulated. They said it was repaired but Tissot didn't tell me what was replaced in it. It typically loses about 2 seconds during the day now when worn and then gains it back overnight when I leave it dial up, just slightly more accurate than my Seamaster.


----------



## tomee

hey guys..
a newbie here...

here is my daily


----------



## wilfreb

the are mines:


































and this is a stock pic of the one that owns my wife:


----------



## stissot

My PRC 100 Chrono was delivered today, here's the first (and admittedly lousy) picture:


----------



## hurley81388

stissot said:


> My PRC 100 Chrono was delivered today, here's the first (and admittedly lousy) picture:


nice! i've been eyeing the prc 100 and prc 200 chronos for awhile now... i really like the way they both look


----------



## stissot

hurley81388 said:


> nice! i've been eyeing the prc 100 and prc 200 chronos for awhile now... i really like the way they both look


The 100 is great. The finish is wonderful. It looks amazing on the wrist.


----------



## ricardo6

One of my heritage series. Just click on pic to increase size.


----------



## sleslie

Here is my T660K Titanium, my daily wearer for years.


----------



## whachudoin

Here is my PRC200 and semi so-so attempt at pictures... still don't know how to take lume shots! =(


----------



## wilfreb

and my wife watch.


----------



## whachudoin

Gave my PRC200 a new look with a Hadley Roma strap! It's so thick and juicy. :-!


----------



## sbesa77

Clean, simple, refined . . . well, maybe not refined:


----------



## Eeeb

Come on! It's far more refined than the stick-in-the-ground version you build in the Boy Scouts :-d

(Is this a photoshop creation of did you actually build this??)


----------



## sparkem




----------



## Eeeb

Right now I have about six Tissots... but this NOS 1960s vintage solid 14kt gold 17 jeweled winder is my favorite


----------



## Samurai165

Hello, I recently bought the PRC 200 with the blue dial. Looks Great and works great! Anyone who has it, please tell us about yours !

Regards 

Samer
b-)


----------



## Torrid

My latest


----------



## Samurai165

My Tissot PRC 200 :


__
https://flic.kr/p/1422249679


__
https://flic.kr/p/1422249661

Just Love it...
-Samer


----------



## emaniez

vintage


----------



## Eeeb

any details?


----------



## Biggie_Robs

Recently purchased the watch in my sig. Here's the full picture:


----------



## Broad Arrow

*Me and mine*

Here is the Tissot family, the Seastar 1000 is me, the other three are my wife's. She likes Tissot as much as I do.


----------



## Axel66

Here's an update of me and my wife's collection (another PR50 is on its way and on women's Tissot not photographed yet)):

















































Cheers,

Axel


----------



## Broad Arrow

*Excellent*

Really nice.


----------



## Axel66

Here now two PR50s side by side:









Cheeers,

Axel


----------



## dogenia

I want to humbly post some pics of my Seastar 1000 on a german blue croco strap.

First post here, please be gentle.

Don


----------



## 2taall

After looking at Tissot's website for hours I wrote down the models that I thought looked good. I finally came to the conclusion that I like the PRC 200 models the best, but now that I see all of these pictures of everyone's watch in ordinary circumstances it is making it very hard to say that the PRC 200 is my favorite. Seriously, all of the watches posted really look like they are high quality.


----------



## jimbo123

2taall said:


> After looking at Tissot's website for hours I wrote down the models that I thought looked good. I finally came to the conclusion that I like the PRC 200 models the best, but now that I see all of these pictures of everyone's watch in ordinary circumstances it is making it very hard to say that the PRC 200 is my favorite. Seriously, all of the watches posted really look like they are high quality.


I know how you feel dude it's just different seeing the watches in ordinary circumstances. I thought the PRC 200 looked ugly on some websites then I saw photographs that normal people had taken and it looks stunning. I've read a lot of reviews where people talk about how much better it looks in reality.

Anyway here are some pictures that I've been collecting of the PRC 200 that people put up on this very forum...


----------



## Broad Arrow

Interesting, is the dial black or blue? Kind of hard to tell from the photo's which are ok by the way.


----------



## dogenia

Blue dial, have to be color coordinated. Wife's orders.



Broad Arrow said:


> Interesting, is the dial black or blue? Kind of hard to tell from the photo's which are ok by the way.


----------



## Watchdawg16

Can anybody post some close up pics of a PRS200 with the blackface and black dials. With some pics of the bracelet. Thanks.


----------



## om-4

Here is my NOS PR-518. A very smooth running watch. I'm new to this forum. Hope the picture got attached.


----------



## DannyD

That seastar looks great with the leather band..im in the market right now to buy. Im assuming you put that band on, and did not buy that way? Also do you know of any AD's that can deal 20-30% discount? Thanks!!








:-![/quote]


----------



## ebnash




----------



## mikephuvie

Just want to add this for the benefit of other members on this board.









mp


----------



## ducaticorse21

New Pics of my customized PRS 516 Chrono, now with Day-Disc in italian Language... :-!


----------



## Riker

I picked up this PRC200 through the week. Wanted another every day watch, however, this feels better than that.

I am very impressed with this watch. It has a beautiful solid look & feel & has plenty of good weight in it. It certainly has a presence about it & that is even when I put it up against my other midweek purchase a Raymond Weil Don Giovanni Auto chrono. |>


----------



## falco.user

My PRC200. Very pleased with it. Accurate, great feel, good look fitting almost every occasion - what I expect from an everyday casual watch.


----------



## falco.user

Here are a few more some shots. Thist time my Tissot Desire.


----------



## ORC

Here's my T Touch. |>


----------



## Axel66

Another one...









Cheers,

Axel


----------



## falco.user

ducaticorse21 said:


> New Pics of my customized PRS 516 Chrono, now with Day-Disc in italian Language... :-!


Love the Alfa Romeo logo inside the mechanism.


----------



## jokr82

hello guys i am new here and i from brazil and i love my TISSOT WATCHES I HAVE 4 SO HERE ARE THEY!! and i read all the post here, tissot, omega, brietilng and now tag heuer

1- PRC200 WITH LEATHER STRAP AND IT´S JUST AMAZING AND I HAVE THIS WATCH 2 YEARS







:-!

2- PR50 IT´S COOL, CLEAN AND I HAVE 1 YEAR 







b-)

3- ATOLLO I HAVE THIS WATCH 6 YEARS AND IT´S COOL, AMAZING, HEAVY







;-)

4- AND MY LAST WATCH TISSOT IT´S VERY COOL, AMAZING BEATIFUL, CLEAN, AND TITANIUM







:-d 1 month

swiss army victorinox officer 1884 cronograph and summit xlt, seiko premier cronograph, festina cronograph, adidas, orient. hugs my friends


----------



## jamesbond

JUST ONE OF MY WATCH TOYS


----------



## w4laf

Here's another PRS516 -- got this one for Christmas and just love it:


----------



## jhamlin38

nope... the blue bezel...


----------



## Hctr154

PRS516 here!


----------



## I Like Watches

Here's a photo of my 2006 Tissot Nicky Hayden T-Race Limited to 4,999 Pieces Worldwide.


----------



## NickDolin




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nice T- Race


----------



## tbarry

I'm new to this site. I'm usually at another one but it doesn't yet have a Tissot-specific forum. Here are a few shots of some of my six Tissots and my wife's new red blingy PRC 100...


----------



## dedatos

Makka said:


> http://www.pensinasia.com/tissot_chronograph_limited_edition.htm


Dear Makka thanks a lot!
Because of your post , I realize just now that what I have seen a year and half ago and was impressed soooo much, was an old Tissot Janeiro! But have you or any of the Tissot Forum some information to give me on this original watch? Why it is so famous-part from be impessively beautiful!- ?? Is thee any place I can search and read about its history?? 
Thanks a lot !


----------



## Anville




----------



## francisfaustino

here is my PRC200 and my girlfriend's PR50... don't mind the times... we are half a world away right now... :-(


----------



## Octaviogennaro

Hi,

Here are my 2 Tissot Navigator's 3000 after a month at the beach , both are dressed with Atacama Straps ,enjoy!


























Cheers 
Octavio


----------



## clydemartinlll

*Re: A nice Portuguez*

I'm new, but anyway, u still got this?


----------



## clydemartinlll

*Re: Here's mine.............*

that's tight!!!!


----------



## Octaviogennaro

Here are mines . Two Navigators 3000


----------



## Torrid

*Re: Me and mine*



Broad Arrow said:


> Here is the Tissot family, the Seastar 1000 is me, the other three are my wife's. She likes Tissot as much as I do.


I wish I hadn't sold my blue Seastar. I think I'll get a silver one next time. Even though I kept magnetizing it, I'll just have to learn to take it off when I get close to a magnet.


----------



## cstgrant

*Re: A nice Portuguez*

She's a beauty! This is the actual watch or a stock photo?
Steve


----------



## Blaise

my prc-200 in my private little 'displaybox'


----------



## trust

...here's my Seastar


----------



## zumanon

Le Locle Chronograph:










Seastar 1000 with the old school skeleton minute hand(please bear with the fool of a photographer reflected)


----------



## Blaise

my girlfriend's beautiful retro looking Tissot (i like the price...it was $0.99);-)


----------



## whachudoin

^^^^^ What is that? Plywood??? :think:


----------



## Eeeb

whachudoin said:


> ^^^^^ What is that? Plywood??? :think:


It looks like a beautiful gold texture to me... Very nice watch. GREAT price!

I saw one that was similar but it was made from solid 18kt gold... couldn't bring myself to buy it... oh well.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Seastar 1000 when i had it.


----------



## audionaut

PR50 Titanium (His and Hers)


----------



## bj39648

Here my latest watch and my first Tissot :-!


----------



## Dasser

My two Tissots


----------



## Blaise

Dasser said:


> My two Tissots


Hey Das!

is that your new strap?so u didn't go with the Golfer?too bad;-)


----------



## Oil_slick9416

my V8


----------



## albiea

Here is my PRC200. Iwas bored and took photos of it when i first got it a few days ago.










More piccies here: http://gallery.in2events.com/main.php?g2_itemId=18023


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## whachudoin

^^^^^^^^^^^ It would have been cooler if the zero in 60 was the star of david.

Nice dial though. :-!


----------



## Dasser

Hey Blaise, i bought that strap a few days after getting the watch - the Golfer is on order  Should be here in another week i guess (coming from the states). Was a good price too!


----------



## civic98

I just realized there are so many PRC200 owners!!


----------



## Drbalance

*NASCAR Special Edition T-Touch*

Oh, I love this watch...


----------



## Dasser

:-!


----------



## sawyer

Here are some shots of my T-Race! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## CycloneFever

My pre-loved Le Locle


----------



## Tissotman

">This is my recent purchase, Tissot Stylist from the 1970´s


----------



## Blaise

Lookin sharp!b-) too bad I ain't got no depo though


----------



## Dasser

Cheers Blaise!! If you can get hold of a spring bar tool it's not too difficult to transfer the dep. clasp from the original strap. It was a bit of a fiddle but worked out in the end. BUT - it was a hassle getting the thing on at first, as the strap is much thicker than the standard one so when you try to get it into the 'loop' it sometimes flicks open! Now that the band is not as stiff it's better though.


----------



## civic98

Blaise said:


> Lookin sharp!b-) too bad I ain't got no depo though


That's a very nice strap you have there! Where you got it? Might wanna get one for myself...


----------



## Dasser

Hi Civic, Blaise takes credit for this one :-! 

He posted his PRC200 with this strap and i had to have the same! It's the 'Hirsch Golfer' strap - i just googled it and ordered from the first place i saw it. Was $40 if i remember correctly and it looks awesome in person. 20mm lug width by the way - was a squeeze but looks perfect when it's on. You won't regret buying it, trust me


----------



## Blaise

Dasser said:


> You won't regret buying it, trust me


Das got the point!:-! 
BTW I think I kinda started something memorable 

Civic!Keep us updated when you get the strap!!


----------



## henxing

I went a little crazy when I found my camera, so I guess I'll post my pictures here.


----------



## NickDolin




----------



## Dasser

That Orient Star looks cool - great dial. Nice pics too!


----------



## timcc23

Here is my newest acquisition and my first Tissot--PRS 516 Quartz Chrono


----------



## Dasser

My spanking new Tissot PRC100 auto


----------



## WatchMe33

My Tissot Collection:

*PRC200 w/Leather Band*










*T-Touch Classic w/Rubber Band*










*T-Touch Expert Titanium w/Rubber Band*


----------



## 3Dials

And here's my white dial PRC200!


----------



## Denke27

Nice pics everybody! 

Here's a couple of pics of my PRS200 on black rubber band and my V8 on Hirsch leather!

Both of them are real beaters (especially the PRS200 as seen...) in my collection. As soon as this afternoon my kids actually dived in the ocean, chasing the PRS200, when I was throwing it in the water!

:-!

/denke


----------



## cooperworks

Hi, here's mine old good Tissot


----------



## nhienlao

Here is mine, a vintage Art Deco 1930 Tissot, quite rare.


----------



## TotalAxcess

Here's my recent pick up.


----------



## Erpardo

I put some watches that I have not seen en the thread, I hope you like them,


----------



## daco

here's mine (my first tissot), arrived this morning and about to undergo a light polish...


----------



## ducaticorse21

New strap for my PRS 516 Alfa Romeo-Edition" Chrono... :-!


----------



## slb

Lovely!!!



ducaticorse21 said:


> New strap for my PRS 516 Alfa Romeo-Edition" Chrono... :-!


----------



## Alphabase

I'm another convert thanks to Blaise. Here's my PRC200 with the Hirsch golfer strap.


----------



## Blaise

Alphabase said:


> I'm another convert thanks to Blaise. Here's my PRC200 with the Hirsch golfer strap.


awesome combo AB! Mine says 'Hi' from the beach...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## michelim

I've a Tissot Janeiro and a Antique pocket:









The new Strap:


















The old one:









Cheers

Mich


----------



## timetraveler

Here's my first, and recently acquired Tissot, a previously owned V-8. I am in love!


----------



## AdamITR

Here's mine:


----------



## Longhair




----------



## Blake

seastar 1000 lume shot


----------



## nhienlao

Here is my Le Locle Chrono, 25 Jewels, Calibre 7750. Keeping time +5 second/day. Quite pleased with it.


----------



## om-4

Erpardo said:


> I put some watches that I have not seen en the thread, I hope you like them,
> View attachment 125195
> 
> 
> View attachment 125213


I like that colourfull carousel.


----------



## om-4

Just my current Tissot collection.


----------



## Blake




----------



## AdamITR

Another Silver Seastar 1000:


----------



## Watchscout

I do not know whether or not I would call it nice, but at least it is a Tissot


----------



## Chronox

Sorry for the picture, I will change it shortly. 

I am still excited with my PRS 516 auto! It fits and weighs perfectly to use it all day long!


----------



## Torrid

Watchscout said:


> I do not know whether or not I would call it nice, but at least it is a Tissot


That looks sweet! If they offered it that way, I'd probably still have mine.


----------



## amine

Here's mine


----------



## WeylandYutani

Blaise said:


> awesome combo AB! Mine says 'Hi' from the beach...:-!:-!:-!


Does anyone know where I can get the Hirsch Golfer strap from in the UK?

I've been search ebay and other uk sites but no luck.

Cheers,


----------



## Blaise

WeylandYutani said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Hirsch Golfer strap from in the UK?
> 
> I've been search ebay and other uk sites but no luck.
> 
> Cheers,


Hey,

here's a little help;-):

http://www.hirschag.com/Dealer-search.9.1.html

hope it helps!

Blaise


----------



## Ryan Alden

hi.. i'm new in this forum..

these are some of mine..










and..










also..


----------



## WeylandYutani

Blaise said:


> Hey,
> 
> here's a little help;-):
> 
> http://www.hirschag.com/Dealer-search.9.1.html
> 
> hope it helps!
> 
> Blaise


Thanks for that. I've just purchased the Hirsch 20mm Carbon Embossed leather strap! Will post pics soon once it's on my PRC 200...


----------



## guoweiok

My New PRC200 Chrono, love it very much!


----------



## Ryan Alden




----------



## micuthegreat

Here's my PRC200 with a double ridge dark brown band. I think it looks classier than the metal band and different.
More pics here; http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/micuthegreat/


----------



## micuthegreat

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/micuthegreat/


----------



## diaboliq

My V8


----------



## Beyond 'The Box'

Tissot Seastar 1000, this is all I've got.


----------



## SHANE 1000

owned a few Tissots, but the only one i have now is this old one.


----------



## Ryan Alden

both are in Lomography picture..

regards..


----------



## BBJWatchMan

Just bought this on Monday. One left in our company.


----------



## [email protected]

ok so here is a pic of my new tissot still working on the quality of the pic


----------



## Biggie_Robs

And here's another:


----------



## aed

Here is mine just bought a couple of weeks ago. Love it best watch I have owned.


----------



## WeylandYutani

PRC200 Black Chrono with Hirsch Carbon Leather Strap
PRC200 Silver with OEM brown leather strap


----------



## GMT-II

A very rare Tissot T_lord here


----------



## mpartridgeferrari

Tissot Le Locle - automatic movement black dial with roman numerals on a stainless steel bracelet.

Tissot Le Locle - automatic movement silver dial with roman numerals on a black leather strap. also pictured on a PRC 200 stainless bracelet.

Tissot PRC 200 - quartz movement silver dial non chrono on a stainless steel bracelet.

Tissot PRC 200 - quartz movement black dial chronograph on a black leather strap. 

Tissot PRS 516 - automatic movement black dial on a brown leather rally strap.


----------



## stg

*Seastar 1000 mod*

Here is my modded Tissot Seastar 1000.


----------



## watcher_sg

*Re: Seastar 1000 mod*

This is my dad's Tissot, bought a couple of years back. Im not sure what's the model though. For myself, I'm awaiting for my own first Tissot, PRC200 :-d


----------



## SynMike

These are mine:


----------



## R/T Hemi

SynMike said:


> These are mine:


Very nice collection and photos! :thanks


----------



## SynMike

R/T Hemi said:


> Very nice collection and photos! :thanks


Thanks. I sold a couple of those to fund other purchases. I miss them looking at those photos. I forgot one of the ones that I no longer have:










I also just got a Le Locle chrono with 7750. I'll photograph it and put it up here soon. I don't think it looks as good as any of those others, but I got a steal of a deal so I couldn't refuse it.

Mike.


----------



## trumpetera

*Re: Seastar 1000 mod*

Here is my Seastar.

Only thing I've done to it was to change the rather idiotic 1st generation minute hand to the moore readable 2nd gen.



























Cheers!


----------



## Enoran

My first Tissot but hopefully not my last b-)

Tissot T-Race (T011.417.17.051.00)


----------



## isaac1974




----------



## mmmike

Here is my stylis-t , i havent seen any on this forum yet.
I also have a prc 200 and a t-touch titanium


----------



## nikolo1986

My Tissot Le Locle Automatic Day/Date/Chrono w/ Breitling Strap


----------



## RaRe

My Gold PRS200
Been a sound watch.


----------



## feenix1363

Seems to have been pretty quiet in here so here's another of my watches. Nice manual skeleton model, pig to photograph but here it is as best I could;


----------



## chaumont

my pair of seastars


----------



## jarhead024

Here is my PRS 516 on a Hamilton croc strap.


----------



## ctarshus

This thread makes me want to take more pictures of my Tissot. Here is one with it nice and comfy in its Orbita winder:


----------



## Brando75

Here are some photo's of what was my pride and joy for many years. Bought on my first trip to Europe in 1999 in Lucerne.

Recently had it overhauled by Tissot. The guy at the store thought I was crazy to pay for the overhaul but it has too much sentimental value to let it sit idle. I think it's a great example of a model that is no longer produced. I wish Tissot would go back to this style.


----------



## a158w

hi everybody 

just a little "hello" from France and a few photographic pictures of my prc 200..









have a good day tout le monde ;-)


----------



## CSkjott

Always a wristwatch nut, and still hunting for the ultimate watch, a combination of many criteria, because I'll wear my watch anywhere, anytime and all the time.. I still haven't found a replacement for my daily companion for 8 yrs., the TISSOT 'Quickster' (gay name); brilliant watch, never failed and wears well.. And I bought it 'dirt cheap' in Geneva (in a proper shop on Lake Geneva, but passed on any extras, except the exchange to a nice Longines black leather strap free against the fitted brown and wore it right away in confidence having had a Tissot as a kid) after a long spell of yearly SWATCH watches I just got sick of in the end.. It just goes, TISSOT's are great watches, sensibly priced, and look just as sharp as upscale watches which don't wear that well after all.. Too bad the JANEIRO watch was fitted with acrylic glass or I might hunt for it; that's a sweet one, but not what I need then..

:rodekaart I ramble, great forum, thought I'd join for the buzz, Cheers


----------



## Enoran

2 affordable Tissot(s) ...
PR50 Moonphase & Atollo 'Athens 2004'


----------



## tahb

Here's my PRS-516 Automatic Black Dial:


----------



## deadtime

Here's my Tissot PRS 516 Automatic with black dial
















:-!


----------



## Beyond 'The Box'

Finally took some time to get some new shots to share...


----------



## brandoniscool

T33.1.598.51 with orange strap. quazi! it loves the camera


----------



## tick1000

One of my recent finds:-


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I can match you on the beaten up Navigator!!

I picked this up sometime ago, just gotta see if I can get it restored.










This is what I think it should look like (unfortunately, I don't own this one!!) altho this has an outer tachy bezel, where mine doesn't....so will have to look into that too!!










And this is one I already have, which is in rather better condition, and also has the outer bezel  What I would like to know, is why some are 'Navigators', some are just 'Seastars' and some are 'Seastar Navigators'.....as above?????


----------



## Enoran

Seller's pic

Recently got this discontinued Tissot Quickster and immediately swapped its Blue & White leather strap w/ pin buckle to a Blue silicon strap w/ fold-over deployment clasp which, I think is more appropriate for this retro-looking sport watch.


----------



## vbuskirk




----------



## fluppyboy

My "new" 1967-68 Tissot Seastar.

Went from this:










to this:


----------



## sawyer

A T-Race with a big thurst for a part of the action:


----------



## Mandrake666

My first Tissot...a T-Touch Expert Titanium with leather strap.


----------



## mikeynd

Mandrake666 said:


> My first Tissot...a T-Touch Expert Titanium with leather strap.


:-!:-!


----------



## mikeynd

Here is my 3 beauties.I originally bought my Expert with the leather strap,but i had to get the Ti. bracelet to go with it..


----------



## Mandrake666

mikeynd said:


> Here is my 3 beauties.I originally bought my Expert with the leather strap,but i had to get the Ti. bracelet to go with it..


Very nice collection Mikeynd.

I ordered a black rubber band for my T-Touch.


----------



## afc14284

Heres my SeaStar saying hello...


----------



## aban01

here is some img


----------



## Mandrake666

My second Tissot. No 4225 of 8002, the T-RACE MOTOGP LIMITED EDITION 2008.


----------



## GearSlammer

wow, i was going to ask what all those "coins" were until i saw that pic with the swapable caseback. very cool. 
indy's next, go Rossi!


----------



## LUW




----------



## Improbable Joe




----------



## ProfessionalGun

BRAVO! . . . Beautiful job on that resoration, fluppyboy. Wow.


----------



## ProfessionalGun

Absolutely wonderful. I need to look around for this watch. GREAT shots, TotalAxcess. I had no idea the back of this piece was so beautiful.



TotalAxcess said:


> Here's my recent pick up.


----------



## ProfessionalGun

Love these shots. You've got one hell of a macro lens! Great photography.



falco.user said:


> My PRC200. Very pleased with it. Accurate, great feel, good look fitting almost every occasion - what I expect from an everyday casual watch.


----------



## Mandrake666

Changed the leather band for a rubber one and it gives the watch a different (great) look:

This is not the original box.


----------



## angry

Hi, how you find this Tissot...please comment...Thanks


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Is that a T - race??? I'm not too up on some of the modern one's as virtually all of mine are vintage!!

Looks nice though.........and your not going to miss the colourfull dial ;-)


----------



## Enoran

That is indeed a T-Race, one of the earlier ones characterized by the Braking-Disc Bezel, Crown-Guard & Date Magnifier at 3 o'clock. The newer ones have lost these features though ...


----------



## angry

Motorcycle Tissot T-race...


----------



## kinze

Here is my Tissot PRS 516;

The dial......








Caseback with see through mineral that shows the Valjoux 7750....








The bezel. Perfect.









Still saving for the PRS 516 automatic Crhonograph, the red one.


----------



## tintin40

Here is one of two Rockwatch i have. Just bought this today:-!


----------



## todd4566

First post, but I've been roaming around here for a few months..

So here's my PRC200, along with a few other watches I recently bought.


----------



## tintin40

Here are both:-!


----------



## feenix1363

tintin40 said:


> Here are both:-!


Nice, I'm a big fan of the Rockwatch. Very original in their day and still different to any other fashion watch.


----------



## eunoi

You all must get boring seeing all those PRC200's, but.
I'm just happy I purchased this loving watch. Thx.


----------



## petrolhead611

Here's my G10, bought new a few years ago. Camera phone, so photo not too good.


----------



## Paulnz

My 07 Nicky Hayden MotoGP quartz. A pretty busy dial and can be hard to read if you aren't used to it but I like it.


----------



## lvt

Tissot Seastar II Automatic Day/Date


----------



## sunster




----------



## fluppyboy

Le Locle


----------



## coaspak

My Tissot Le Locle Automatic

IK


----------



## ArticMan

My new old Seastar 1000 from year 2004, with old type minute hand.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

ArticMan said:


> My new old Seastar 1000 from year 2004, with old type minute hand.


Nice.....you gonna change the hand then????


----------



## fluppyboy

This is the side of my Le Locle that tells the time.


----------



## ArticMan

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice.....you gonna change the hand then????


No, I like it that way. And anyway I'm one of those desk divers...


----------



## mparker

Rose Gold Sculpture Valjoux 7750









Classic Desire









Gold Carson









Couturier Chronograph


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

mparker said:


> Rose Gold Sculpture Valjoux 7750


All nice, but especially this one :-!


----------



## chris0275




----------



## DonTerrelli

Here's my Seastar 1000


----------



## rasbrito

*Some pics of my Tissot T-Race Nascar Edition.. i'm deep in love with this watch!
My next target? Well, actually 2 targets:
Seiko Dive snm035 and Tissot Moto GP 2009!*




:-!


----------



## rasbrito

*Some pics of my T-Race Nascar Edition.*











*My next 2 targets:

Seiko Dive SNM035
and
Moto GP 2009.*


----------



## rcoreytaylor

Quadrato Chronograph for me...


----------



## Enoran

rasbrito said:


> *Some pics of my T-Race Nascar Edition.*


Nice coup, somehow the original T-Race design just entices me.
I do not know how long are these going to stay in production as the newer T-Race(s) are coming in ...



rcoreytaylor said:


> Quadrato Chronograph for me...


The original honey-brown straps compliments the Ivory dial perfectly |>, a very underrated model in the Quadrato line ...


----------



## chadness

Here is my Omega Tissot branded watch just after the 2 companies merged in 1930.

This has just been restored to its former glory.


----------



## lvt

chadness said:


> Here is my Omega Tissot branded watch just after the 2 companies merged in 1930.
> 
> This has just been restored to its former glory.


Great watch :-!

However you would change the strap ;-)


----------



## SRHEdD

My G10. Not my most expensive, but becoming my favorite...


----------



## PeterC4

My new Auto Chronograph:


----------



## Edny




----------



## 6SpeedTA95




----------



## Jan Leonard

Here is my titanium Tissot


----------



## jbetts1790

Pics of my only Tissot, the TXL T60.1.581.13


----------



## gatsuk

here's some of mine.


----------



## sci

Tissot Le Locle Automatic first gen. I think this watch looks balanced not only in 10:10 position


----------



## Ruffles

Here's my Titanium T-Touch Expert. The bezel on my first one fell off. I hope the second one holds up better because I love the look of this watch.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Ruffles said:


> Here's my Titanium T-Touch Expert. The bezel on my first one fell off. I hope the second one holds up better because I love the look of this watch.


If you took that picture, then *GREAT SHOT b-)* :-!

and if you didn't.....well, nice watch ;-)


----------



## jmerrey




----------



## mleok

Here's my Tissot Le Locle. The photos linked from the thumbnails are slightly larger. Sorry for the quality of the photos, they were the best I could do with my Canon Powershot SD1100 IS point and shoot camera.


----------



## jmerrey




----------



## Ridiculous

mleok said:


> Here's my Tissot Le Locle. The photos linked from the thumbnails are slightly larger. Sorry for the quality of the photos, they were the best I could do with my Canon Powershot SD1100 IS point and shoot camera.


Great pics: really like the silverish look on the first pictures :-!

Where did You buy it from?


----------



## watchoclock

That's a mighty fine collection Todd!


----------



## nmbcatega2

Here is my tissot, i have posted some pictures in onother topic"s ...but here it is anyway:


----------



## mleok

I bought it from Kenmar Watches, which is an authorized Tissot dealer. They're willing to price match other online retailers, so I ended up paying $315, and an additional $14 for FedEx shipping.


----------



## time-machine

Perhaps she could be the Tissot Model? 
(PM me if you want details on her) :thanks


----------



## djkj6

PRC200 Automatic Michael Owen Limited Edition #265


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Nice....like the dial on that :-!


----------



## nko1a

I'm not a huge fan of the Seastar 1000, but I love my 660 Chronograph!


----------



## Rift485

I only sifted through a handful of pages but.....



Anyone put a brown leather strap on a Le Locle Automatic? I've been dying to see it and think it would be the quintessential dress watch.


----------



## dkabab

just bought this today.....


----------



## dreameshuggah

My Tissot T-Race and Courturier


----------



## Kj23k

Hi. I'm a newbie. Here is my first Tissot. Got it yesterday.


----------



## luv_mel

My only Tissot.....Tissot gurus please tell me more about this watch


















































Have a great weekend...cheers


----------



## Rift485

I would like to see this one:










On this (or similar) brown strap:










Anyone???


----------



## sharz

T-Touch Expert in the Swiss mountains.


----------



## sharz

T-Touch Expert in Swiss mountains.


----------



## Grootmokum

Tissot Seastar PR516GL automatic, made in 1968.


----------



## coneheadthebarbarian

Not an expensive or rare Tissot, but the pictures came out nice


----------



## CampNou

Hello everyone !

I got my first Tissot today and I'm very happy with my purchase. I couldn't find enough things to do around the house just to catch the UPS guy....


----------



## Jon Kenney




----------



## MikeAB

My Tissot PRS 516:


----------



## Chromejob

CampNou said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I got my first Tissot today and I'm very happy with my purchase. I couldn't find enough things to do around the house just to catch the UPS guy....


Wow, that is nice. Very nice. Pardon my naivete, but what's the model, and is it mechanical?


----------



## faxy

GJ said:


> Are the nice pictures of Tissot watches arround here?


yes , mine , but don't now much about it .


----------



## CampNou

Chromejob said:


> Wow, that is nice. Very nice. Pardon my naivete, but what's the model, and is it mechanical?


It's the PRC 200 non-chrono quartz.

Amazon.com: Tissot T-Sport PRC200 Mens Watch T014.410.16.057.00: Tissot: Watches: Reviews, Prices & more

The same model automatic is considerably more expensive.

Amazon.com: Tissot Men's Watches TSport PRC 200 T014.430.16.057.00 - WW: Watches


----------



## willson280

very modern - you have nice taste


----------



## MUDMAN

Arrived yesterday!


----------



## nmbcatega2

*Info : Tissot Seastar* 1994, *Longchamp line* limited edition model, only 8 mm ultraslim steel case, 14k pink gold PVD , sapphire crystal dial , I might say very unique dial.. rare, very rarely (I have not seen the such a pattern anywhere, time indices are represented by some "suns"), index of gold, calendar, WR 30m, High Grade Eta 2892-2 automatic mechanism, sweep second, date, QuickSet, hack feature, 21 Jewels, f = 28,800 A / h


----------



## Chromejob

Bought a leather band for my TXL Digital 7 and put a Hadley-Roma clasp on it. A bit more comfortable, less metal on the wrist, and not a bad way to set off the stylish (imho) case.


----------



## dhsil80

here are mine,

TISSOT PR50 Chrono








TISSOT Quickster Chono








and my PRS200 in black and white and blue

















really love the brand and plan to add the V8 and many more!


----------



## Arcitecht

@dhsil- that PRS200 on the leather band looks real nice, I was thinking about getting one for mine so I have some options. I do love the standard bracelet on these though.
And here's my 200 I got the other day, its superb


----------



## dhsil80

Arcitecht said:


> @dhsil- that PRS200 on the leather band looks real nice, I was thinking about getting one for mine so I have some options. I do love the standard bracelet on these though.
> And here's my 200 I got the other day, its superb


they really look good on the standard bracelet, i like the all black look on the face of your watch as well.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

My new Visodate:


[URL=http://img547.imageshack.us/i/tissotvisodate009.jpg/]


----------



## palmag

My good old PRS200 on a Nato


----------



## host23age

Makka said:


>


What model is this one?


----------



## host23age

dkabab said:


> just bought this today.....


 What model is that? Quartz or Automatic?


----------



## SynMike




----------



## Arcitecht

Got a mesh bracelet, I personally love the look of it. (and yeah I used B&W to cover up my lack of photography skills LOL)


----------



## OJ Bartley

Here's mine... bought it while we were on vacation and passing through Switzerland last summer.


----------



## watching the clock

Hi all Tissot friends

Here is my favorite the Tissot prc 200, love the reflections inthe pic,

cheers,

Watching the clock


----------



## lvt




----------



## 80DGY

quick and dirty of my white PRC200 Chrono (quartz) on a nato










could never work out why people liked natos, now I'll never go back

strangely enough, I have exactly the same watch, but with a blue face, still on it's stock braclet. wonder how long that will last


----------



## por44

*One of their best!*


----------



## teastained

My personal watch and picture. Sorry, it's really hard to focus the camera on the dial properly.

It's a Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Automatic (T41.1.423.33). It has ETA 2824-2 movement and Sapphire Crystal so I thought it was bargain for $550 AUD.


----------



## Six 13

Just my Tissot, nice to me ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

Six 13 said:


> Just my Tissot, nice to me ;-)


*Very nice.* The more Tissots I see, the more I think they're one of the underrated gems of the watch world.


----------



## mariosimas

Mi first Tissot:

PRS516 Quartz Cronograph (2010)


----------



## atik

Here is a my first expensive watch. i don't know the model number as i couldn't see any number anywhere in the watch but i bought it from a second hand Watch shop in Geneva(Switzerland) in 2004. it served me more than 6 years without any even minor problem, just had to change batteries 3times. finally i sold my loving watch to someone in ebay just for £50 or something 6 months ago. i still miss it and wish it a good owner.


----------



## Vermunster

Here is mine.


----------



## Lookie

tissot seastar visodade automatic pr516 -hope you like (lookie)


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Lookie said:


> tissot seastar visodade automatic pr516 -hope you like (lookie)


Welcome to the forum.....nice little PR there......mine says *Hi *


----------



## MR GQ

Torrid said:


> My latest


what is the band? that is sweet! piece is top notch.


----------



## greg8125

If you call this nice....


----------



## diliger

and mine Tissot V8


----------



## GSA5

Here is my Seastar 1000 on a Maratac Elite band. "This one sees a lot of wrist time"


----------



## mac19788

can i share mine?


----------



## tention

Just gave it a new look, with a leather strap.


----------



## d52vnv

The beautiful Le Locle: humble and elegant.


----------



## kenbarls

John_Rochowicz said:


> These are my two - a black PRC 200 and a silver dial PR50.


Very nice PRC 200. I would love to buy it.


----------



## Enoran

Finally, finally ... I got the watch I so wanted!


----------



## Jyeatbvg

Blaise said:


> awesome combo AB! Mine says 'Hi' from the beach...:-!:-!:-!


Damn nice photo sir, and looks great with the strap!


----------



## Lookie

lookie----- tissot seastar pr516 just here toay---- middle
tissot visodate pr516----right 
tissot navigator ------left


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Lookie said:


> View attachment 403265
> 
> lookie----- tissot seastar pr516 just here toay---- middle
> tissot visodate pr516----right
> tissot navigator ------left


Nice one  Get some _Polywatch_, it'll be good to get some of those scratches out of the glass on the middle Seastar/PR!!

Any more on the horizon??


----------



## Lookie

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice one  Get some _Polywatch_, it'll be good to get some of those scratches out of the glass on the middle Seastar/PR!!
> 
> Any more on the horizon??


hi thanks still on the lookout for a nice chronograph


----------



## GergelyfiTamas

My 3 beautys.2x PRS516 automatic,and 1 T Touch Titanium


----------



## GergelyfiTamas

My 3 beautys.


----------



## dcsicsak

Please delete this. I made a mistakes with attachments.


----------



## dcsicsak

My beloved Tissot





​





​





​


----------



## Vermunster

GJ said:


> Are the nice pictures of Tissot watches arround here?


My seastar 1000 with Morellato carbon strap


----------



## aitlbach

My sea touch ...


----------



## TissotNoob

Hello everyone. I just stumbled across this site a little while back when trying to research a watch I bought on Ebay recently. Paid $120. Its a 32mm... I figured that would be ok for a vintage watch but I'm really second guessing the decision to buy now that I have it. Just a bit small for my liking.

Have a look and let me know what you think...



















You can see additional pics of the movement etc in the ad here...

VINTAGE TISSOT SEASTAR WINDING SWISS MENS WRIST WATCH on eBay.ca (item 190513224582 end time 24-Mar-11 20:13:23 EDT)

Thanks,

Ced


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Hi there

Looks like you got yourself a _Mumbai Special_ there!! What I mean by that is that that part of the world are known for selling tons watches with not very well repainted, or refinished dials, often in bright unoriginal colours, plus, the cases can be a bit manky......down to the humidy etc I believe??

Your dial looks alright from the photos, altho it is too black for a watch that age and the _Seastar_ logo is in the wrong font, but some really are awfull, and they are generally to be avoided.

Your watch dates from 1966, according to the serial no'.....and this size of watch was the norm around then, altho you can find some bigger models from the time.

If you like vintage watches, pop over to the _Vintage and pocketwatch_ forum on here and have a look and read, and don't be scared to ask questions. I've got quite a few vintage Tissots, so if you have a trawl thru this forum you'll see the pics, including some bigger size pieces.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Biased&Critical

Enoran said:


> Finally, finally ... I got the watch I so wanted!


I have his dark, evil twin - it says hi:


----------



## Lexi

This is my first and only Vintage Tissot, i think its from the 60s.



Harry


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Lexi said:


> This is my first and only Vintage Tissot, i think its from the 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> Harry


Nice watches these, and yours looks in very nice condition :-!

I had mine serviced recently, but forgot to ask my watchguy to get the serial no' from the movement to date it.........they're _front loaders_, so you can't just pop the back off to see the movement!!

They are from the mid to late 60's tho


----------



## JCCR

Hello This is my first post, and this is my Tissot Collection:


----------



## JCCR

Hello Again

Sorry to the short post. My name is João and I'm from Lisboa, Portugal. I'm a Tissot fan since the '70s and beyond the watches in the photo, I also have a "savonnete" (pocket) not in the photo and my dream is "catch" a Tissot series "TSX" (specially TS X2).
And sorry for my english... it's not the best but I'll try to do better post after post!

João


----------



## frank12067

What is the model up top? It looks like a Le Locle with black face and roman numerals, but with a different stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

JCCR said:


> Hello Again
> 
> Sorry to the short post. My name is João and I'm from Lisboa, Portugal. I'm a Tissot fan since the '70s and beyond the watches in the photo, I also have a "savonnete" (pocket) not in the photo and my dream is "catch" a Tissot series "TSX" (specially TS X2).
> And sorry for my english... it's not the best but I'll try to do better post after post!
> 
> João


Welcome to the forum 

Nice little collection there!! The Heritage and Visodate stand out to me.....very nice 

Now you need a couple of nice vintage pieces in there, especially if you've been a fan of Tissot from the 70's


----------



## JCCR

Hi! Thanks for you words. Yeah, the Heritage and Visodate are the two stars of my collection. Now, I'm searching for a PR 516 (from '70s) and specially a TS X2 (or better, the series TSX)!


----------



## JCCR

The black model is T035.410.16.051.00 COUTURIER GENT. Beautiful in black color...


----------



## bluefoam

Hi All. I bought myself a Le Locle Square Automatic yesterday. I'll get pictures of it up soon.

I haven't been able to find any threads or reviews of this watch & was wondering what the general consensus is?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

bluefoam said:


> Hi All. I bought myself a Le Locle Square Automatic yesterday. I'll get pictures of it up soon.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any threads or reviews of this watch & was wondering what the general consensus is?
> 
> View attachment 431721


Nice, and a little bit different, as a lot of people go for the round case version!!

Enjoy :-!


----------



## bluefoam

JohnnyMonkey said:


> a lot of people go for the round case version!!


I noticed that. The round face seemed a little delicate and small on my wrist, while the square (although quite large) looks more appropriate. Its a bit bling for everyday use, but looks great.


----------



## frank12067

bluefoam said:


> Hi All. I bought myself a Le Locle Square Automatic yesterday. I'll get pictures of it up soon.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any threads or reviews of this watch & was wondering what the general consensus is?
> 
> View attachment 431721


I like it, but I was looking for a black face and a SS band (which it doesn't come in), plus it was $320 more than my Le Locle round dial.


----------



## frank12067

JCCR said:


> The black model is T035.410.16.051.00 COUTURIER GENT. Beautiful in black color...


That model comes up as a quartz with a non-roman numeral face and a leather bracelet...so I am confused. I do like the look of it very much which was why I was trying to find the model type.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Look at this link. You have the description of this "black beauty":

Boutique dos Relógios | Ops=

It's only a question to put the reference ans click in search and you'll find the descrition...


----------



## JCCR

That's a very, very beautiful model. Simple (i mean discret) but very atractive...


----------



## JCCR

bluefoam said:


> Hi All. I bought myself a Le Locle Square Automatic yesterday. I'll get pictures of it up soon.
> 
> I haven't been able to find any threads or reviews of this watch & was wondering what the general consensus is?
> 
> View attachment 431721


Hi! That's a very, very beautiful model. Simple (i mean discret) but very atractive...


----------



## JCCR

And what do you think about this new model, the T-Tempo:

The Watches World présente Tissot

Ref. T060.407.22.031.00

His price is around 600 euros (more or less)... I'm seriousely thinking in buying one...


----------



## m1hoff

I hope these make it through.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

m1hoff said:


> I hope these make it through.
> View attachment 434198
> View attachment 434199


Lovely watch!

Out walking the dogs and putting the chrono function to good use


----------



## Mr Fjeld

And today's acquisition:


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

My Tissot E662 / 762M  Real sad that Tissot doesn't make this type of model anymore ...


----------



## explorador

Greetings from Switzerland.

prc 200 t014 430 a.
2836-2


The watch is 1 day old, the pic a few hours, and me, new to this forum.

So far: +20s/the first 24 hrs.


----------



## explorador

some more...

hope you like it.

also hope the accuracy improves. I"ll be WATCHing.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Beautiful watch! Congratulations


----------



## Jalil

My PRS 516 with Hirsh Carbon leather band (2009)

Cheers

//Jalil


----------



## JCCR

Hi there!

Here are my new aquisitions, from yesterday:

PRC 200:










PRS 516:










I love both... but the PRS 516...


----------



## river27

Wow, some great pics in this thread!
Tissot sure make some nice watches...
Thanks


----------



## dr.sankhadeep

tissot v8 bought from bucherer in switzerland



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## russny2000

Seastar 1000


----------



## dchem

*Tissot Veloci-T
*

*T024.417.27.051.00*


----------



## bilingham

My Seastar Seven automatic, purchased 44 years ago. Still runs great.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Superbe! beautiful watch... thanks for share these pictures with us! Congrats for your watch!


----------



## JCCR

Hi there!

Here it is my latest aquisition, a Tissot Automatic "Evora" (city of south of Portugal), limited edition.

Front:










Back:










A beautiful watch...


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Not seen that one before!! Lovely watch........enjoy :-!


----------



## JCCR

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Not seen that one before!! Lovely watch........enjoy :-!


Hi!

Thanks! It's an edition from 2006. It comes from a former AD that for economical reasons closed doors... and put some watches (Tissot, Longines, Seiko...) still in "stock" at a "relative low price"... original box, warranty (2 years since one week ago, when I bought it) and certificate.

That's part of Tissot portuguese editions (Tissot Oporto, Tissot Lisbon, Tissot Sintra, Tissot Aveiro - this one a Le Locle edition from 2010). Lovely, isn't it?


----------



## JCCR

Hi everyone!

This morning I received a call from my AD that told me: "don't want to came here, to the store? I have something here that may interest you." "Ok", I said... "in the afternoon I'll be there"!
A promise is a promise... when I arrived, he show me a T-Race commemorative edition of the Athens 2004 Olympic Games... number 990 of 4999 limited edition. Ok... "love at first sight"... well, tonight more "a member belongs to my Tissot family"...

Here some photos... front:










and back:










Splendid, isn't it?


----------



## ChangshaNotes

Hi

I'm new to the forum. For the past few years I've not worn a watch, relying on my mobile phone. I decided to buy a watch and this is the first watch I've ever bought that included doing some research. Please excuse the quality of the photos. They are taken with my mobile phone. I live in Changsha, Hunan China. It's regularly over 40℃ here in summer and below 0℃ in the winter, so the plan is steel in the summer and leather in the winter. I'm not sure whether to buy the Tissot leather band or use an after-market one.

*Tissot Courturier Steel

*


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Beautiful watch... superbe! Congrats!


----------



## JCCR

Hi everybody!

More two photos from one of my Tissot... this time is the T-Navigator 3000 with blue dial. From 2005, this watch have several versions (white black and blue dial)... unfortunately - and I don't know the reason - in Portugal, all Tissot with blue dial belong to "International Colection", that means they can't be sold "directly"... only by request to the Oficial Dealer and then wait 3/4 months... but this one, I found in a local AD (surprise... a blue dial Tissot here in an portuguese AD...).

Back:










Front:


----------



## Silmatic

Hi, Here are a few pics I took this morning of my touch with alternate straps options.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Splendid watch! Congrats!


----------



## konetkar500

here are some more pics


----------



## JCCR

Hi

Can you put the real photos of your watches?


----------



## porschefan




----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Lovely... just beautiful! Enjoy it!


----------



## porschefan

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> Lovely... just beautiful! Enjoy it!


Thanks, I've been enjoying for the 5+ years I've owned it. Just had it serviced, too.


----------



## louisgce

My PRC 200.


----------



## ohmegah

-wjb


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Nice collection! Congrats! All those beauties... but the Seastar 1000... oh well... lovely!


----------



## Timerunner




----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Superbe! What a beauty!!!! Congrats!


----------



## obsidian

PRS 516 Auto and Chrono:


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Nice watches... the PRS 516 is always "the" watch! Congrats!


----------



## kirkh666

Hello everyone! Im a new member here (although I have been reading stuff on here for some time now). I got my PRC200 auto chrono around 9 days ago and I absolutly love it! I am an engineering student so I thought I would give some of my pictures a context! All the pictures are taken by my iphone and I am far from a photographer  keep the tissot pictures comming


----------



## kirkh666

Here are 2 more pictures


----------



## kirkh666

And one with my hedgehod


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Nice watch and funny picture!


----------



## gloster

I just acquired a Tissot T5 (~1982) and posted some pictures in the digital forum. Here's a link: https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/vintage-tissot-t5-anadigi-arrived-today-590721.html


----------



## tick1000

Here's my PR 516 1979 quartz diver with the 2031 (Omega type) movement:-


----------



## N1ce




----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Beautiful... just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## JCCR

Hi Everybody!

Here some pictures of my last purchases (two last weeks):

T-Race T011.417033.201.00 (all in black, with black bracelet):









T-Classic from 2010 (with gold plaqué case):









PRC 200 with Blue dial:









And finnaly...

Tissot Heritage Sovereign "Escudo", limited edition from 2001:


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

JCCR said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> Here some pictures of my last purchases (two last weeks):
> 
> T-Race T011.417033.201.00 (all in black, with black bracelet):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Classic from 2010 (with gold plaqué case):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRC 200 with Blue dial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finnaly...
> 
> Tissot Heritage Sovereign "Escudo", limited edition from 2001:


Nice mixture of pieces there :-!

The Sovereign gets my vote tho


----------



## JCCR

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice mixture of pieces there :-!
> 
> The Sovereign gets my vote tho


Hi!

Yep! The sovereign is really "special"...


----------



## wysanz

Thanks for watching!

FMOP


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

What a nice serie of pictures... both 516, the PR and PRS will be always a "must" of Tissot...


----------



## wysanz

JCCR said:


> Hi!
> 
> What a nice serie of pictures... both 516, the PR and PRS will be always a "must" of Tissot...


Thanks! mate. I find myself start to appreciate Tissot more and more each day, especially some of their series,they are just awesome... 
Some more pics and excuse me for showing off because I just can't stop shooting! and these are for my own records as well. Nice weekend!


----------



## ddatta

Here's my Visodate:


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Great watch... superbe! Congrats!


----------



## Renival

After much research, I finally picked up my first Tissot: touch expert (ti) a week ago, and I am loving it so far. I'll have to post up some pics when I have time. I had some concerns that it would look too large on my 7.5" wrist, but the fit turned out to be perfect.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Fisrt of all, welcome to this forum! About your T-Touch, congrats and enjoy it (and some photos, of course...)!


----------



## fluffy

my 1st tissot


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Splendid... beautiful... I love it! Congrats!


----------



## fluffy

here's my classic dream.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Beautiful! Classic and it's not a dream... it's reality!


----------



## bwhinnen

Brand new here and saw the Tissot section  Had to post my daily wearer up.

I purchased this in 2008 when I was in San Diego got a bonus from work and always wanted to get a decent watch, this ended up being the one that grabbed my interest. It is a 2007 Tissot PRS-516 Chrono Nascar limited edition, a nice low three digit number too.

I took this in the hotel room when I first got it.










I should take some more of it now, but you'd see all the wear and tear on it 

Thanks for looking.

Brett


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Splendid! Just beautiful!


----------



## dad-the-diver

Gentlemen, I have joined the club :-D


----------



## GoldenR

Picked up my Le Locle about a year ago, really enjoy the watch. It gets a lot of wrist time. 
I picked it up with the steel bracelet and bought a lizard skin leather strap for it. I change back and forth depending on my mood. Its on leather right now.


----------



## OhioMade

I just joined the TISSOT family today with this classic.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

What a beauty! A real "retro" of PR 516. ;-)


----------



## johant

I decided that I needed a decent quartz watch as well, for the situations where one doesn't want to wear a 1950's or 60's vintage mechanical timepiece.

I didn't need the chronograph, and I liked the classic lines of the non-chrono PRC200, so this is what I got 










Quartz, sapphire glass, and not _too_ large on the wrist (though I wouldn't mind if it was a bit smaller)


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Congrats! It's a splendid watch! Enjoy it!


----------



## fumi40

V8 with cream dial and matching band..

I love it


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Superbe... I have one of this cream dial and it's absolutely gorgeous... 

Congrats!

;-)


----------



## Henry-89

Can you please tell me if u know what tissot model is this or might it be fake? I've searched this one throughout the internet but i couldnt find it. It has "T+"-logo on a face.


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

I'm afraid it's a fake one. As far as I know, Tissot never launched any model, with the current logo of the brand inside the dial. If you look carefully, you will note that the "TISSOT" and logo are different from the other marks of the dial.


----------



## Henry-89

Right, thanx for the answer


----------



## dad-the-diver

Ladies & Gentlemen, I have joined the Club.......


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

That's a really "golden entry"... congrats!


----------



## Sasa_713

My first Tissot (Couturier Quartz T035.617.11.051.00)


----------



## JCCR

Hi!

Gorgeous! Enjoy it!

;-)


----------



## Jeffy-pie

Here's my new blue Seastar








and the one I just ordered in for my girlfriend for christmas, front and back: the Lady Heart. T050.207.16.116.00 (I didnt take this picture, dont have it yet) I really like this watch..Pics dont do it justice at all. It's really nice.


----------



## Kie4baa5haec

am a newbie around here. I see a lot of beautiful watches in your signature.
They keep flashing pretty fast. I like a few watches in your collection.
Did you list all the watches in your collection anywhere so that I can look them up on the net.

I recognize the TISSOT World Time from your signature, I just bought it.


----------



## Bluaru

Here is my seastar 1000.


----------



## chris1001

Hello,

Does anyone possibly know anything about this Tissot. I've been a proud owner for 11 years, but I still don't know the exact model. It's seems rather rare, I've not been able to find a picture of such Tissot online. There is 18R engraved on the back . What may this be about? 
Thank you !


----------



## Legge

Howdy,

Just joined the club and forum:


----------



## WVE




----------



## TwistedinTime

Tissot PR 50 with a delployment clasp.


----------



## cobrajetjoe

My second Tissot
1998 Heritage Entrepreneur One in 18ka # 171/333










































If anyone has some ideas on how to remove some of the stuck on blue plastic backing...please let me know


----------



## STEVIE

My T Touch II:










Purchased in May 2011 @ Ala Moana Center HI

Very accurate watch.


----------



## Jeffy-pie

cobrajetjoe said:


> My second Tissot
> 1998 Heritage Entrepreneur One in 18ka # 171/333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has some ideas on how to remove some of the stuck on blue plastic backing...please let me know


Wow that's nice.. Very nice..


----------



## Jeffy-pie

Here's mine with a neato mesh bracelet


----------



## Minichado

Long time reader, first time poster... here is my PR50 Titanium that I have worn for the past 7 years (continuously). Accept for a 2 month period where I had the movement replaced after a snorkeling thing... whoops!

Hello all, and enjoy!!


----------



## Mavideniz

Purchased my Tissot V8 with stainless steel bracelet and black dial today, will post photos soon. Lovely photos from some users here, keep them coming.


----------



## I Like Watches

My other Tissot Watches:
Tissot Seastar 1000 (T19158341)
Tissot Titanium T-Touch (T33.7.788.51)
Tissot Titanium T-Touch Expert (T0134204420100)
Tissot 2006 Nicky Hayden T-Race (T90.4.876.82)
Tissot Trend Quadrato Chronograph (T005.517.11.047.00


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

I Like Watches said:


> My other Tissot Watches:
> Tissot Seastar 1000 (T19158341)
> Tissot Titanium T-Touch (T33.7.788.51)
> Tissot Titanium T-Touch Expert (T0134204420100)
> Tissot 2006 Nicky Hayden T-Race (T90.4.876.82)
> Tissot Trend Quadrato Chronograph (T005.517.11.047.00


Nice :-!


----------



## asadtiger

which model is this and when was it released?..I love what they are making in these historic pieces


----------



## I Like Watches

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Nice :-!


Thanks Johnny! Cheers!



asadtiger said:


> which model is this and when was it released?..I love what they are making in these historic pieces


Hello Asadtiger! (I'm assuming that you're referring to my watch.) The watch in question is a called a Tissot Heritage 1952. I believe that this watch was released in 2006?


----------



## mansourk

Here are some pictures of my first Tissot. I bought this Le Locle a few days ago from an AD for 378 Euros. The AD adjusted the bracelet to fit my wrist for free. The only problems were a few minor scratches on the bracelet and that the AD did not fill the Guarantee card completely, He only filled date of purchase and stamped the card. It gains about +12 seconds each day. What do you think about the watch and price? The other problem is that sometimes the watch stops. I don't have too much movement, 
I only walk to work and back to home in about 10 minutes, and most of the day i'm sitting on a chair working with a PC. How much movement does an auto need to keep 
moving all night?


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Tissot Janeiro chronograph/chronometer


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

igorRIJEKA said:


> Tissot Janeiro chronograph/chronometer
> View attachment 590324
> 
> 
> View attachment 590325


Igor.....I'm very jealous, that is a lovely watch 

Have you just got it??


----------



## igorRIJEKA

JohnnyMonkey said:


> Igor.....I'm very jealous, that is a lovely watch
> 
> Have you just got it??


I got it few weeks ago,but I wanted it for years 
They are so rare here in Croatia that I consider myself very very lucky guy :-!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

igorRIJEKA said:


> I got it few weeks ago,but I wanted it for years
> They are so rare here in Croatia that I consider myself very very lucky guy :-!


Excellent.....congrats on a great addition :-!

I love old Tissots (doubt you've noticed ;-)) and love the style of this, although I know it's a modern watch, and would really love to add one to the collection at some point 

The original versions are like rocking horse poo!! :-(


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Yes,I see that you love old(er) Tissot watches.
I also love Tissot watches but I have only two of them in my collection (LeLocle and Janeiro).I would like to get my hands on (or should I say to get it ON my hand  ) Tissot Lisboa.
I had the opportunity to buy "500 years of Brasil discovery" but I decided that I like Janeiro more (Brasil looks like it has 7750 inside :-s ).Janeiro and Brasil share the same case...

Here is the watch


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

igorRIJEKA said:


> Yes,I see that you love old(er) Tissot watches.
> I also love Tissot watches but I have only two of them in my collection (LeLocle and Janeiro).I would like to get my hands on (or should I say to get it ON my hand  ) Tissot Lisboa.
> I had the opportunity to buy "500 years of Brasil discovery" but I decided that I like Janeiro more (Brasil looks like it has 7750 inside :-s ).Janeiro and Brasil share the same case...
> 
> Here is the watch
> 
> View attachment 590748


There was one of these on ebay quite recently!! I had a little bid on it, but it went higher than I could go as had already just bought two others!!

Nice watch though!!


----------



## vintagewatchcollector2906

Here they are. I have a couple of Tissots. The Ballade is quartz. The time is fine. The date is stuck though. The Visodate Seastar PR 516. I am not sure to make of it. I have not worn it enough to tell if it's good. It may need a good cleaning and some oil to be good again. Can anyone say anything about that watch with respect to its history, value if any, etc.? I paid like 50 dollars for it.


----------



## desidon

Here is mine


----------



## steve-0101

My first Tissot, a Tissot Tradition. I was drawn in by the simplicity 









I just picked up a PRC200 from a member here as well, which is in the mail - I can see this is going to become a habit


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Congrats on great watches 
$50 for vintage Tissot????Great job


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

vintagewatchcollector2906 said:


> Here they are. I have a couple of Tissots. The Ballade is quartz. The time is fine. The date is stuck though. The Visodate Seastar PR 516. I am not sure to make of it. I have not worn it enough to tell if it's good. It may need a good cleaning and some oil to be good again. Can anyone say anything about that watch with respect to its history, value if any, etc.? I paid like 50 dollars for it.
> View attachment 591256
> View attachment 591257


Hi

The Tissot _'PR' _range were designed to be more solid, sporty type watches.....The PR standing for '_Particularly Robust' _but, I still don't know what the 516 reference is for??

Ihave the same watch in stainless, plus a manual wind version, and they are nice watches, and date from the late 60's. If you can get the back off of yours (it's a screwoff back) then post up the serial number from the movement (7 digit no' from memory?) and we can date it accurately.

Also, from memeory, as havn't looked at mine for a while, I think it has this movement..... bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Tissot 784-2

Hope that helps a bit?


----------



## countb20

got this watch almost two weeks ago and still it's very hard not to look at it 24/7.


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## Migi

My Tissot T-Veloci 2010/Hirsch Liberty


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Better pics


----------



## David King

Original 14k Tissot Navigator world timer...


----------



## serotta

That is outstanding!


----------



## abo_hosni

*TISSOT t983*

My first TISSOT t983
























;

























I love it​


----------



## Jeffy-pie

ok, THAT thing is cool. Aw now I want one.. that world timer above, I mean.. Apparently I didn't hit reply


----------



## foleybrown

Hi, I have a watch which I bought new in 1997.
I don't know what model it is. Does anyone know?
I do have a Certificate of Origin from the jeweller








​


----------



## KCZ

This is my new T-Trend Fabulous Garden. T017.109.11.031.00. It's a lovely watch for us ladies with flowers etched onto the bracelet and the overlay on the crystal. I don't think it's available in the US so I have to thank Ace Jewelers for my new beauty.


----------



## Piede

Hi all,

I am new on this forum. Earlier this year I bought my first Tissot, it's a Couturier Quartz Chronograph. I think the looks are just perfect!










And a wristwhot









Regards,

Peter


----------



## Mårde

Hi to all WUS members!

Here's a few pics of my three week old Couturier GMT quartz chrono. I've already managed to scratch the bezel, but fortunately it's not too visible.I also have Tissot original black leather strap, but unfortunately no pics of it.












































Cheers
Mårde


----------



## Montijo

PR 516 GL Heritage


----------



## dgf67

auto pr 516


----------



## countb20

since I purchased the Le Locle today I thought I'd share my current Tissot collection...


----------



## mikkolopez

greg8125 said:


> If you call this nice....
> 
> View attachment 384735


My spologies for digging this up as I was searching for my next purchase which will be a Tissot. This is one awesome shot a Tissot Divers in it's elements. Congrats for a nice watch.


----------



## mikkolopez

3 days ago I was on the fence for a Heritage PR516 but was not available in Manila then, lo and behold, my fave AD called this morning about a surprise for me. This is what I got finally


----------



## tulusjuga

TimeWatcher said:


> Tissot T-Race


hi.. do you have any picture of the movement??
i have this kind of t-race. at the movement engraved : -swiss -eta -4jeweled
is my t-race genuine or fake??
thanks


----------



## tulusjuga

here is my t-race

























thanks


----------



## The Naf

My PRS516...Recently purchased


----------



## Rohtas

My first Tissot , PRC200 Blue dial watch

Thanks for watching!

FMOP[/QUOTE]


----------



## masbret

My Tissot watches.


----------



## abo_hosni

*Tissot TXL square ladies watch T60.2.282.32*

Just bought this for my fiancée. I hope she'll love it.

The watch looks more slim in real life. The case is 21.8mm wide. Quick photos ;-)

.






.

.






.

.






.

.






>


----------



## Kilovolt

*Tissot Martini Racing 7750*


----------



## igorRIJEKA

*Re: Tissot Martini Racing 7750*

Nice Tissot Martini Racing ....now you only need to buy Lancia Integrale,the only car that will suit your Tissot :-!


----------



## Kilovolt

*Re: Tissot Martini Racing 7750*



igorRIJEKA said:


> Nice Tissot Martini Racing ....now you only need to buy Lancia Integrale,the only car that will suit your Tissot :-!


Why, what would I do with ANOTHER Lancia Integrale?? :-d


----------



## igorRIJEKA

*Re: Tissot Martini Racing 7750*

I am more Alfa fanatic ;-) (Lancia 2nd,Fiat 3rd)


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## DesertGoon

tissot t-race and aprilia shiver. b-)


----------



## 20100

Tissot Visodate 1957 Automatic


----------



## DPflaumer

How about the Seastar 1000?


----------



## igorRIJEKA

I have old Tissot Seastar 1000 (but no photos)...great watch!


----------



## 1014

Tissot Classic Circle
Model: T61.3.421.32


----------



## igorRIJEKA

My trio


----------



## Matillac

My Vintage Sterling Silver Manual Wind


----------



## Renoldi

I don't see many of it around here...

Tissot Sideral "S" - 1968/69









Regards


----------



## igorRIJEKA

My new Tissot Porto Limited Edition COSC chronometer :-!


----------



## evritis

HERRITAGE CHRONO 150 YEARS AND T-RACE


----------



## SlimCity_

Carson Automatic Chrono


----------



## federicopl

Tissot Seastar T12 automatic watch - YouTube There is a youtube link to my Tissot seaster T12. bought it from a person in Buenos Aires, i live 300 km from there. It´s great.


----------



## Badiker

Tissot PRS516
Got this from sales corner. Nice watch, good size, comfortable to wear if it would not be for Chronograph buttons - I keep on pressing them accidentally. Oh well, probably it's just me. Back to sales corner though.


----------



## federicopl

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My old automatic Seastar T12, still working great


----------



## DesertGoon

i managed to pick up the last piece of a t-race motogp carbon dial limited edition chronograph (2010) from a local ad a few days ago. made it as a present for my eldest son.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice find!

What are the two items flanking the watch itself?


----------



## DesertGoon

Monocrom said:


> Nice find!
> 
> What are the two items flanking the watch itself?


they are motorbike handlebar grips. ;-)


----------



## krayzie

I heart this watch!!


----------



## krayzie

Another Shot w/ The Big Book


----------



## flauntboy

Here is my PRS 330


----------



## sa-ora

My T-Race MotoGP:


----------



## Mario1985

My first two Tissot watches
















My latest Tissot


----------



## Emre

its my only one Tissot, Navigator from '71


----------



## DesertGoon

sa-ora said:


> My T-Race MotoGP:


congrats! :-! did you get it from ad or online? :roll: i've been eying one myself. b-)


----------



## sa-ora

DesertGoon said:


> congrats! :-! did you get it from ad or online? :roll: i've been eying one myself. b-)


Thank you. I went to a local Jewellery&watch shop and purchased it there. It's really lovely and I especially like the way that the three yellow hands point straight up when chrono is not in use.:-! I'm actually thinking of getting the red version as well;-)


----------



## tomtin

This is my first Tissot and one of my first real watches. Also, my first post.


----------



## ksk1781




----------



## DesertGoon

my 3rd tissot t-race purchase but this one went to my 2nd son. b-) was lucky to grab this one (new) at 33.5% off list price from ebay. :-!


----------



## DesertGoon

Clark123Le said:


> It's one of my favorite daily wearers!


i can understand the reason... ;-) it looks more awesome in real than in picture. |> some ebay sellers are trying to gain from the watch by selling it at a high price; amazon & its retailers included. o|


----------



## mikkojeejee

Hello all . The "watch bug" bit me some time ago and if you don't mind I want to share my first watch that my grandpa left me several years ago. There's not plenty of information about this online. Model is T760. What do you guys think?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xjt1h5jnzrltdbp/IMG_20120906_105248.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/e9hsdogpuf8s8ys/IMG_20120906_110248.jpg
Sorry. I cannot upload pictures directly. Not sure why. :rodekaarto|


----------



## countb20

Here's my Visodate on a brand new Hirsch Duke leather strap in dark marine.


----------



## abraz

My Seastar:


----------



## wetbehindtheears

Here's my PRC200 on new leather double ridged strap
I love the watch but hated the steel bracelet it came with, toooo shiny


----------



## Bogdan Mihai

here's one


----------



## Cosmo King

My La Locle!!!


----------



## Rustee

Here's my PRS516..


----------



## Cosmo King

Have the same one, love it. Its the watch that started it all


----------



## ScottShanks

My latest addition - Tissot T-Classic Automatics III:


----------



## darknight




----------



## IamtheToph

Here is mine. Not an auto, but I DO love this watch. That ivory/parchment face mixed with the red/brown leather and brushed steel makes my mouth water.


----------



## Kasanova

Tissot automatic


----------



## apina

Square Le Locle on a third party strap.


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Nice LeLocle....can you show us back side please?


----------



## Bosatsu

Few weeks old Heritage 2009 Automatic Gold... T904.432.76.051.00

Please forgive the bad photos, lighting is not optimal (might try again later).

I have some very specific criteria for watches which kept me from getting one for about 10 years. No numbers around the dial itself, golden color, mechanical, fairly simple, no date indicator. The only ones I really liked were the $300,000+ skeleton gold watches. That price is too ridiculous for my budget.

IMO gold watches look better on a little darker skin (stainless steel looks terrible against my skin).

Very excited to find this Tissot. # 20 of 333.
!


----------



## mikeyt_53

My Le Locle...


----------



## gtan06

My First Post... and my first ever Tissot. I was set on the PRC200 Chrono, but it was sold out when I went to purchase it so I chose this one instead!

Tissot Traditional Perpetual


----------



## clarencek

How about these two.


----------



## loislois76

Hello Guys,

Here are the pics of my lovely Tissot LeLocle. I have bought it half a year ago and I just love it. Great watch!!!


----------



## surbarbro

My daily beater from early 90s to 2000 refurbished and running fine, If i get some more energy i might work some more on the dremel with polishing.
Its been kind a hard to find useful info about it while working on it, I thought it was a more common chronograph from the period.


----------



## oldmanjenkins

My go to watch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## jokr82

Here I go!



























































































That´s It, many Pictures sorry!!


----------



## Ridiculous

Tissot Tradition Perpetual Calendar (T063.637.36.037.00)


----------



## greenmartini

They are all looking very good


----------



## Shaunie_007

loislois76 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Here are the pics of my lovely Tissot LeLocle. I have bought it half a year ago and I just love it. Great watch!!!
> View attachment 869201
> View attachment 869202
> View attachment 869204


This has me itching for another new watch!! I just ordered four and this the last thing I need. This is the most beautiful watch I've ever seen and I will have to pick one up in the very near future.


----------



## Shaunie_007

I just received the PRS 516 auto in the mail yesterday evening. The blue dial is fantastic. I tried capturing it through my camera:


----------



## Kasanova

My manual-winding Tissot Seastar


----------



## slomocalzone

Hi, all. I haven't posted here in a long time. I finally got a new automatic watch - the ever-popular Tissot Heritage Visodate. A local AD ordered one so that I could see it and try it on, and to my surprise, the one that arrived had the "applied" lugs! At first, I thought it was one that somebody returned and that they were playing games with me, but I inspected it and could not find a single hairline scratch. There was no evidence that the band had been fastened before either. 

Anyway, I decided to pull the trigger because I've been making excuses not to buy one (too many bills to pay, etc.) for over a year. At the rate I was going, the watch would be discontinued before I'd try to buy one. I took some photos this morning on my way to work since I had a camera with me and I thought it looked nice with the black leather coat and gloves I was wearing. The uploader says that my photo files are too big to put on here. Anybody know if I can edit them? 

So far, the watch has been keeping good time but I have not monitored it for accuracy. I've never owned a watch with a sapphire crystal and I'm very impressed with the look and feel of it. It's definitely different than my acrylic crystals in smoothness, and although there is some glare, it looks fantastic. I'm careful with this watch but I like the idea of a having a crystal that is super-resistant to scratching. Like many people, I compared the Visodate to the Hamilton Jazzmasters when I was looking around. There was just something about the look of the Visodate that won me over though. I love the shape of the case, the markers, and the lugs. The vintage logo is also great-looking on this watch; the dial would lose some of its appeal if it had the blocky "TISSOT" lettering with "1853" under it. I think they could improve the looks of several other watches such as the LeLocle and some of their Classic quartz models by using the old logo on them as well.


----------



## Shaunie_007

slomocalzone said:


> The uploader says that my photo files are too big to put on here. Anybody know if I can edit them?


I'll PM you to try and help you out, we gotta see those pics!


----------



## AtomicPanda

I got a nice automatic PRC200









Originally came with the the typical metal bracelet but I saw this leather strap on eBay (aviator style) and popped it on.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slomocalzone

Okay, I started a Photobucket account so that I could attach links. Here are the photos:

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y512/slomocalzone/HartmanHouseandJuneStuff032.jpg

http://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y512/slomocalzone/HartmanHouseandJuneStuff034.jpg


----------



## Monocrom

AtomicPanda said:


> I got a nice automatic PRC200
> 
> View attachment 889831
> 
> 
> Originally came with the the typical metal bracelet but I saw this leather strap on eBay (aviator style) and popped it on.


Looks good on the leather strap.


----------



## puchelaar

My new secondhand classic PR516...


----------



## NT931

Tissot Perpetual Calendar G15.561. I changed the leather deployant to a light milanese mesh bracelet and I like it!


----------



## skist

My New Tissot T-Classic T-Tempo Automatic... Its good..

.


----------



## leoric

Mine Couturier looks nice for me...


----------



## frazm22

leoric said:


> Mine Couturier looks nice for me...
> 
> View attachment 898060


WOW!!......where and how much????


----------



## leoric

frazm22 said:


> WOW!!......where and how much????


Where - I think everywhere where they sell Tissot Watches. Watch is a standard Tissot Couturier Automatic Chrono T035.627.16.051.01 and the strap is taken from the limitation of Marcin Gortat (NBA basketball player) watch. The orange leather stap is easy to order in any Tissot dealer - strap spec is: T610030667

How much - watch with standard strap is affordable from about 460 EURO, orange strap is about 35 EURO.


----------



## leoric

frazm22 said:


> WOW!!......where and how much????


You can also buy this watch with quartz movement - Tissot Couturier Quartz Chrono T035.617.16.051.00 and this one is from about 285 EURO


----------



## Lexi




----------



## pjosh

Here's my Seastar 1000 Professional Valjoux with Tungchoy bracelet:


----------



## CrossingX

This is my first watch.. in love with it.. =)


----------



## Chromejob

leoric said:


> Where - I think everywhere where they sell Tissot Watches. Watch is a standard Tissot Couturier Automatic Chrono T035.627.16.051.01 and the strap is taken from the limitation of Marcin Gortat (NBA basketball player) watch. The orange leather stap is easy to order in any Tissot dealer - strap spec is: T610030667
> 
> How much - watch with standard strap is affordable from about 460 EURO, orange strap is about 35 EURO.





leoric said:


> You can also buy this watch with quartz movement - Tissot Couturier Quartz Chrono T035.617.16.051.00 and this one is from about 285 EURO


Wow, both a bargain. What's the movement in the automatic? (Searching is a little harder on a tablet, or I would.)

// Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## krisstoffer




----------



## leoric

Chromejob said:


> Wow, both a bargain. What's the movement in the automatic? (Searching is a little harder on a tablet, or I would.)
> 
> // Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //


The movement is ETA C01.211 their "new" chrono automatic movement.
They say it a mix of Lemania and their AutoQuartz.
More affordable but a little more plastic... nothing to show off;-)
You can read about it:
Here
and here

But You can also find the watch with ETA Valjoux 7750 for about 880 EURO
The reference no. is T035.614.16.051.01


----------



## budlee

Just got my first Tissot a few days ago. I am definitely pleased with my choice. PRS 516 T004 614 21 051 00.


----------



## AtomicPanda

pjosh said:


> Here's my Seastar 1000 Professional Valjoux with Tungchoy bracelet:
> View attachment 906032


Can you pop a pic of the lug end of the tungchoy bracelet? I'm thinking of getting one for my chrono (22mm lugs), but not sure how well it will fit.

On the other hand, was there any issues with the supposedly fatter lug pins?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slipperysam

Hi all, new here. Having been a long time lurker thought I would share my recent Xmas present from the wife - love the replacement black leather strap with matching yellow stitching and stainless clasp..

Sorry about the poor photos, rubbish camera..


----------



## Dpk1

Hello guys! Another newbie here. Here are some pics of my Tissot Tradition Chronograph. I simply love its neat and precisely designed dial . This is my first attempt to photograph a watch, so kindly bear with me!


----------



## antsh

slipperysam said:


> Hi all, new here. Having been a long time lurker thought I would share my recent Xmas present from the wife - love the replacement black leather strap with matching yellow stitching and stainless clasp..
> 
> Sorry about the poor photos, rubbish camera..


Which strap/clasp is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Kartuc

My current wrist-wear...


----------



## skist

My .. Tissot Quadrato T-Trend Watch..


















SKIST


----------



## slipperysam

antsh said:


> Which strap/clasp is that if you don't mind me asking?


This is the strap which I purchased. Must say I am very pleased with it and all for 14 Euro Watch band He-LB33 20mm deployant clasp black yellow stitching








Sam.


----------



## jpq101

just put my prc200 chrono on mesh this weekend, specially equipped with tissot factory calsp, i personally think i have created my ultimate dress watch!! :0


----------



## pjosh

AtomicPanda said:


> Can you pop a pic of the lug end of the tungchoy bracelet? I'm thinking of getting one for my chrono (22mm lugs), but not sure how well it will fit.
> 
> On the other hand, was there any issues with the supposedly fatter lug pins?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Here you go:


----------



## watching the clock

Here are my three favourites! The Tissot brand offers value for money, and they make great timepieces for the limited budget I have.


----------



## watching the clock

Very nice watch, love that vintage look.


----------



## MRD83

A couple pics of my new Tissot Couturier Automatic Valjoux 7750:


----------



## Carretera18

Guys,

Really very nice Tissots here!

MRD83,

Yout Couturier Automatic Valjoux 7750 it´s a relly heartbreaker! Congrats!

Best regards


----------



## Randyz

Hi all,

Just got my first Tissot PRS 516 watch. Here is my baby b-)


----------



## Carretera18

MRD83,


Nice Valjoux!


Randyz,


Congrats for new baby!


Best


----------



## Shayer

Amazing! I got the PRS 516 as well with the leather strap! Loving the vintage look as well, great work of Tissot!


----------



## watching the clock

Nice one! My first Tissot the prc200....... Bought 3 years ago, and have purchased another two Tissot watches since.
Try to buy one a year or so, that way no need to feel guilty or the wife getting upset!:-d


----------



## Deco79

A few photo of my Tissot Newtimer:


----------



## puchelaar

Oh, nice. I've been keepjng an eye out for these, but they're not that easy to find for a reasonable price. Nice catch!


Sent through Tapatalk


----------



## Sloniu

My veloci-t chrono


----------



## Bidle

I really like Tissot and especially all the old-timers in this topic! I had one Tissot and I sold it, but don't remember why!? Now I still fancy the 'new' diver.

Here two old photo's


Tissot T-touch titanium 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Tissot T-touch titanium 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Carretera18

Bidle,

Nice purchase!

Best regards


----------



## Domer2000

Got a new watch for Christmas from the wife. I love it and wear it daily.


----------



## Bidle

Carretera18 said:


> Bidle,
> 
> Nice purchase!
> 
> Best regards


Read my post again! ;-)

Don't have a Tissot anymore,......


----------



## Ghia

My latest Tissot:
*Quadrato Chrono* 
Found it in sound condition, but desperately needed a deep polish on the case. Running it at the moment on a Modena strap with yellow stitching to match chrono second hand.


----------



## Lemper

Love the orange strap. Very nice!


----------



## The Naf

My PRS516...by far the most versatile in my humble collection of 4 

View attachment 973166
View attachment 973167
View attachment 973168


----------



## deluded

My 2 day old V8, it's really growing on me.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

deluded said:


> My 2 day old V8, it's really growing on me.


Btw for the supposedly cheap g11 movement it is one of my most accurate watches keeping up with my two atomics with only a second or two drift a month

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deluded

MikeCfromLI said:


> Btw for the supposedly cheap g11 movement it is one of my most accurate watches keeping up with my two atomics with only a second or two drift a month
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's good news for me. Now that I've bought my first quartz chrono, I know what I've been missing out on in the past by limiting myself to only automatics. So I guess I will be widening my selection in future.


----------



## Will3020

View attachment 992885


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz

Curoiusly, repeating the watch in the last entry. Just received it. I'm going to live with it for a veeery long time 










Regards,
diego.


----------



## Diego Sevilla Ruiz

Is it a quartz? It looks terrific...


----------



## Shayer

Diego Sevilla Ruiz said:


> Is it a quartz? It looks terrific...


I believe it's an Automatic


----------



## ellvis

Look at the Dial !!

"AUTOMATIC"

ETA C01.211


----------



## 4u2c

my prc 200 chrono...bought it 2 weeks ago...i love it very much..
View attachment 994876


View attachment 994877


View attachment 994878


View attachment 994879


View attachment 994880


----------



## alx007

Just got it this week - a Le Locle with Power Reserve complication.

This is my second Tissot, but first automatic (my other one is a PRC200 Auto-quartz). It's already my new favorite everyday watch!

View attachment 1018747


----------



## _rene_

my twins...


----------



## sean_mcq

Newly arrived PRS516. Cell phone pic.


----------



## 4u2c

View attachment 1024649


View attachment 1024650


----------



## Deko

View attachment 1024656


View attachment 1024657


View attachment 1024658


View attachment 1024659


----------



## dkennyken

Just started my own thread but here's a picture of my two anyways.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bebbi

ever seen this one, I cant find out a thing about it was a present???????????????


----------



## Loco

Just got this today.














Dean


----------



## promptcritical56

V8 on a Hirsch Liberty.


----------



## bburke

thats mine


----------



## deluded

promptcritical56 said:


> V8 on a Hirsch Liberty.


I didn't know there was this version of the V8. Looks good! Mine says hi!


----------



## Robm612

deluded said:


> I didn't know there was this version of the V8. Looks good! Mine says hi!


Wow that strap looks amazing on that tissot, what strap is that if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## deluded

Robm612 said:


> Wow that strap looks amazing on that tissot, what strap is that if you dont mind my asking?


I bought it from Panatime, it's my favourite leather strap actually. You can find it here: NEW-22mm Chestnut Bronco with White Stitching 22/22 120/80

Excellent service from Panatime and I've bought plenty of straps from them.


----------



## FitzroyTom

PRS516 purchased during a recent trip to Hong Kong


----------



## Cobalisk

I think my Tissot Visodate is very nice. Of course I am biased as I just bought it yesterday and it is my first mechanical watch.
(I did post these in a diff thread so sorry for those seeing them twice)


----------



## lewie19

2013 Model PRC200 Quartz Chrono on a Hadley-Roma Lorica strap:


----------



## russny2000

Seastar LTD


----------



## mrk

Here's how my PRC200 came @ £200 brand new:









£149 later and it looks like:


----------



## saltz1979

Here's mine. Carson Powermatic 80


----------



## russny2000

Same watch but with SS bracelet


----------



## romseyman




----------



## vis0r

My Tissot V8


----------



## Veloci-T

My seastar 1000 chronograph and one of 12 PRS200's


----------



## bluloo

PRS 516


----------



## saltz1979

My PRC 200


----------



## boganoids




----------



## Goshin

Moto GP 2003. The first one


----------



## krisone

My PRC200 Automatic says hi!


----------



## JimmyVai

My PRS516, absolutely love it.


----------



## alk

I just bought this watch. A Couturier Chrono GMT. Ohh the beauty!









T035.439.16.051.00 - Imgur


----------



## McCloudy

My daily wristwatch is this T41.1.317.31 Tissot Le Locle Automatic from 2004.


----------



## thewallin

Brand new seastar 1000 non chrono, third day of owning it. Liking it very much....
I am currently on vacation and of course you need a divers watch


----------



## foxmulder

my PR50 (2001)


----------



## royalbob

Tissot t-race






Tissot Auto ..how is it


----------



## gunblue

My PRS516 Automatic:


----------



## H Kate

My Visodate!


----------



## GeorgeT

My PRC 200


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## eskerman

Nice strap, gives the PRS a nice lift. Do you mind me asking where you bought that strap..
Regards
Paul


----------



## rbf1138

Haven't even got it yet, but I just bought this Visodate Heritage PR 516 with blue dial. Has a Hirsch Liberty golden brown strap on it.









Original metal bracelet is included but I don't intent to wear it with it.


----------



## M.Aero

T Touch in its natural habitat.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zole

PRS516


----------



## dumibalamuc

here is my tissot t-race 2009 model limited edition with gen rubber tissot strap for the newest models t-race


----------



## neurocyclist

Loving my new Couturier Automatic Chrono


----------



## Mr.V1984

Got this a couple of days ago and I love it.


----------



## Passion4watches

Here is mine, I always loved the blue Dials...


----------



## centurionavre

My PR 516 GL with blue tropic straps.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaws revenge




----------



## GeorgeT

eskerman said:


> Nice strap, gives the PRS a nice lift. Do you mind me asking where you bought that strap..
> Regards
> Paul


Hi Paul and sorry for the late reply.
The strap is a 20mm Hirsch Forest which fits like a charm. You can find it here: Forest - HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH


----------



## leoric

My Tissot PRS516 as a TETRAPOD having 4 shoes for all of his 4 legs;-)


----------



## leoric

Couturier goes NATO:


----------



## rbf1138

Blue dial Visodate Heritage on Hirsch Liberty. Any opinions on a strap that could dress this up a bit?


----------



## neurocyclist

leoric said:


> Couturier goes NATO:
> View attachment 1171949


That's a fantastic look! Giving me ideas for my own Couturier Auto.


----------



## leoric

Thanks,

... and maybe another NATO idea for your Couturier:


----------



## neurocyclist

leoric said:


> Thanks,
> 
> ... and maybe another NATO idea for your Couturier:
> View attachment 1174015


Did you use a 22mm or 24mm NATO?


----------



## leoric

neurocyclist said:


> Did you use a 22mm or 24mm NATO?


... always on 24mm strap


----------



## GeorgeT

Love this one:


----------



## Bobocam

Tissot Visodate Silver Dial


----------



## Birddogone




----------



## watching the clock

JJW1967 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's a part of my Tissot collection.
> 
> Sorry but I'm not much of a photographer.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Johan


What a impressive Tissot collection, thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## watching the clock

mikephuvie said:


> Just want to add this for the benefit of other members on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mp


what a beautiful classic timepiece! Great photos. thanks for sharing.


----------



## watching the clock

Axel66 said:


> Here's an update of me and my wife's collection (another PR50 is on its way and on women's Tissot not photographed yet)):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Axel


Wow! One of the best collections I have seen, love the photos very nice ,thanks for sharing , Iam slowly trawling through all the picture posts of the Tissot watches.


----------



## watching the clock

Tony C. said:


>


Nice classic looking watch,


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## Nick123lv

GeorgeT said:


>


Looks great! What band is this?


----------



## GeorgeT

Hirsch Forest 20mm Forest - HIRSCH bracelet assortment - HIRSCH Armbänder GmbH


----------



## MrCCartel

Seastar 1000 Auto Chrono - With Kevlar band


----------



## thompsac25

MrCCartel said:


> Seastar 1000 Auto Chrono - With Kevlar band
> View attachment 1198418


Nice! Really like this one!


----------



## JohnSFL

Recently purchased T-Race Tissot


----------



## Grumpyguy

Tissot Luxury Automatic with the Powermatic 80 movement



















Tissot Le Locle


----------



## GeorgeT




----------



## imagwai

I think the T-Touch classic is a very underrated watch and it can go well on bracelet, leather or a more sporty look as I tried recently.


----------



## LS2GTO2006

Kind of a Tissot fanboy, mainly of their Seastar and T-Race models. I have two old models (Silver and Black, both metal bands) and two of the new models (Blue and Black, both rubber bands). Below is a picture of the Seastar Chrono Blue (New Model).


----------



## LS2GTO2006

MrCCartel said:


> Seastar 1000 Auto Chrono - With Kevlar band
> View attachment 1198418


Where did you order that band? I have been in the mood for a new watch band for the same watch and that looks really good.


----------



## MrCCartel

LS2GTO2006 said:


> Where did you order that band? I have been in the mood for a new watch band for the same watch and that looks really good.


I got it in ebay, it is a 24/24mm band I squeezed into the 23mm lugs. i put the 24mm pre-v buckle on myself. also ebay. the blue stitching on the band matches very close but not perfect. i will eventually have a custom made 23mm band with blue stitching but this one is really nice for the money. ill put the link to the ebay page below.

24mm Black Rubber Diver Strap with Blue Stitch Maratac Fits Panerai 120 80mm | eBay


----------



## LS2GTO2006

MrCCartel said:


> I got it in ebay, it is a 24/24mm band I squeezed into the 23mm lugs. i put the 24mm pre-v buckle on myself. also ebay. the blue stitching on the band matches very close but not perfect. i will eventually have a custom made 23mm band with blue stitching but this one is really nice for the money. ill put the link to the ebay page below.
> 
> 24mm Black Rubber Diver Strap with Blue Stitch Maratac Fits Panerai 120 80mm | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1213963
> 
> 
> View attachment 1213964
> 
> 
> View attachment 1213967


Great. Thank you for the help.


----------



## CerealK

V8









On NATO:


----------



## JJ_23




----------



## GeorgeT

meddc said:


> I think the T-Touch classic is a very underrated watch and it can go well on bracelet, leather or a more sporty look as I tried recently.
> View attachment 1213302


Is this the Hirsch PURE bracelet?


----------



## imagwai

GeorgeT said:


> Is this the Hirsch PURE bracelet?


Yep, that's the one...
PURE - Natural Rubber Watch Strap in ORANGE


----------



## GeorgeT

meddc said:


> Yep, that's the one...
> PURE - Natural Rubber Watch Strap in ORANGE


It looks awesome on your T-Touch. I might try one as well for mine


----------



## Peolr

Here's my new Tissot Carson Rose Gold PVD Quartz Piece with brown croc pattern leather strap 

It's my first watch purchase ever and I'm pretty happy with it too. Snatched it for 280€ at the local mall.


----------



## _rene_




----------



## abo_hosni

Too few ladies watches here 
Tissot Precious Flower T03.1.425.70







>







>


----------



## took

Waiting on the delivery of my Tissot Couturier GMT

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pinoymutt

Was getting tired of the original bracelets, so decided to spice up my Navigators with leather for a while.


----------



## Miha1981

Nothing special but here are the pictures of my two PRC 200. Never considered Tissot until I got the black Tony Parker edition as a gift recently. Loved the looks and quality build so I went to the local store and picked up my second PRC 200, a silver dial with stainless steel bracelet. Now I am waiting for a local store to get my newly ordered ivory dial V8 with brown bracelet. I believe that ordered V8 will look as good in person as it does in pictures


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dsbe90

New shoes










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007

My Tissot Bridgeport Auto Chrono, one of my favorite watches that I own. I wear it almost daily:


----------



## Miha1981

Shaunie_007 said:


> My Tissot Bridgeport Auto Chrono, one of my favorite watches that I own. I wear it almost daily:


Beautiful watch. Classy and retro but also yet masculine look. I also saw on the net that it has 7750 auto inside so a lot of watch for the buck


----------



## sean_mcq

Just received my new Visodate.


----------



## Hugo Solis

I LOVE my visodate. Especially with that black dial...it looks so crisp and classy.


----------



## dmsany

Here is the picture of my humble Tissot collection ,


----------



## Berkut




----------



## kelth78




----------



## Shaunie_007




----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## math_collector

i think i can blend in.


----------



## ajm1177

I love that bracelet


----------



## TeeRite

Here is one of mine.


----------



## andrzejmakal




----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeeRite

Here is another one of mine.


----------



## Pro Diver




----------



## Bazzie




----------



## Luis_Leite

My recently bought V8,


----------



## dsbe90

New leather deployment in blue on my SeaStar


----------



## Miha1981

My V8, PRC 200 and PRC 200 Tony Parker


----------



## mrk

pinoymutt said:


> Was getting tired of the original bracelets, so decided to spice up my Navigators with leather for a while.


Wow that first one is really nice. Any more angles?


----------



## Mediocre

Not really nice, kinda beat....but it's mine


----------



## DSA

my 1st Tissot...Tissot Couturier 32mm 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dkennyken

My latest addition









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajker71

My old Tissot lcd 40 634


----------



## dkennyken

And another one I've been craving for ages 

















Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## not an anthem

Just swapped the band


----------



## beeman101

How about my retrograde. I just love it......


----------



## samgoheat




----------



## jlondono77

Heritage PR516


----------



## Shaunie_007

jlondono77 said:


> Heritage PR516


That looks fantastic on mesh! I've been going back and forth with that model, but man! I think you've just sold me on it!


----------



## FERNANDO RODRIGUEZ




----------



## Carlitoleone

*vintage TISSOT SEASTAR PR516 Sonorous men´s alarm wristwatch.*
*RARE model. Mechanical hand winding 17 jewels Tissot 2110 (AS 1930) movement in working condition. Original Stainless Steel band, and now with aftermarket Tissot Rally leather straps, recently oiled and serviced.*


----------



## jlondono77

Tissot Visodate:


----------



## jlondono77

It's a great watch with modern improvements on the 1965 classic! The original idea to put it on mesh was from Jandrese's post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/tiss...automatic-heritage-watch-review-857862-2.html



Shaunie_007 said:


> That looks fantastic on mesh! I've been going back and forth with that model, but man! I think you've just sold me on it!


----------



## uniearth

I love my new Tissot T-Classic Bridgeport T045.407 2013. Bought it 2 weeks ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

Couturier small seconds automatic on gold-brown Hirsch Merino strap.


----------



## bigduke6

Sea Touch. Present from the wife!!!










Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## uniearth

My first Tissot Classic PR50 T34.1.481.32. A gift in 2008.









Add new photo for my Tissot T045.407









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

uniearth said:


> My first Tissot Classic PR50 T34.1.481.32. A gift in 2008.
> 
> Add new photo for my Tissot T045.407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beautifull TissoT. Congrats. Absolutely love the case design !


----------



## b'oris

This one's long gone (or I'd re-photograph in focus;-)).......one of 3 Quicksters I owned

T


----------



## roshanthaliath

Here is one of mine Tissot Classic Prince. I'm new here saw this tread only now .


----------



## LaurentH

Hello everybody ! My first post in the Tissot Forum.
Didn't know where to post my pic. Here or in the vintage section ?

So here my Tissot PRS200, I have it since 1994, my parents bought it new for my 18th birthday.









Picture taken in the Philippines at Puerto Galera.

Laurent


----------



## leoric

orange on blue - Tissot Couturier Auto Chrono on Gortat's LE strap.


----------



## andrzejmakal

http://maki.zenfolio.com/img/s10/v112/p824024812-4.jpg


----------



## BadBlue

PRC 200 Powermatic 80










The Mob Rules!


----------



## BadBlue

And the back:


----------



## deluded

One of my favourite watches!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

deluded said:


> One of my favourite watches!












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deluded

MikeCfromLI said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Perfect!


----------



## ttparrot

My V8 - this watch takes a lickin' and keeps on tickin'.


----------



## James418

I just got my new Visodate yesterday and LOVE it!!!


----------



## Grumpyguy

This watch (with the blue dial) is on my list....


BadBlue said:


> PRC 200 Powermatic 80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mob Rules!


----------



## jeeper3b

prs 200


----------



## beeman101

How about this one....


----------



## fxrshog

Sure I have a nice picture of a Tissot.
I found this mid 1974 little jewel in an old truck I just bought. It was In the passengers door cubby hole cover with small tools and trash. Removed the back and found a Tissot 17 jewel engine. Serial number 1860xxx Inside the back of the case is the number 6546-1

The word Swiss isn't visible below 6 in the picture but it is there.

Best of all it has kept perfect time for the past week.


----------



## fxrshog

And another!!!!


----------



## fxrshog

And the last one!!!


----------



## dan_bsht

Here is my PRC 200 automatic with the grey dial, every few months I take it out to flip it because of lack of wrist time, I end up wearing her for next few months  she is a beauty!









Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Domer2000

My early 50s? auto bumper.


----------



## NaiveMelody

Heritage Visodate on new strap.


----------



## futurehero

Here a pair 








来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone

Busy at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreightone

[QU OTE=daniel_h;7542666]Here is my PRC 200 automatic with the grey dial, every few months I take it out to flip it because of lack of wrist time, I end up wearing her for next few months  she is a beauty!









Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE] very nice!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

handaufzug in work)


----------



## Dankoh69




----------



## Domer2000

Dankoh69 said:


>


Nice


----------



## Kid_A

t touch I. generation on orange leather strap)


----------



## makoykoy

My PRS200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101




----------



## varmaips

My tissot couturier quartz . This watch looks absolutely stunning in person.


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid_A

tissot porto l.e...lovely and reliable piece of Tissot history. handwinding reminder of 1920's models.


----------



## Jingtendo

nato on my prs330

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975

Just joined the Tissot ship earlier this week! Carson Chrono!!


----------



## tumbler

My beloved Le Locle.


----------



## Jsunn

Here is my PRC 200. My first Tissot


----------



## wilsongonzalez

Here's my 1st baby










Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## lvt




----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeoutmode

Jsunn said:


> Here is my PRC 200. My first Tissot
> 
> View attachment 1463113


i think you have a counterfeit one. look at those lumes and the texts "PRC 200" & "200m/660ft".


----------



## KiwiWomble

Looks fine to me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsunn

I'm pretty sure it's authentic. It's zoomed in almost 10x so you see a lot of detail that isn't normally noticeable. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

My Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL with rally bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markot




----------



## Carretera18

Markot,

I like the square case. Can You tell the model of this Tissot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markot

Carretera18 said:


> Markot,
> 
> I like the square case. Can You tell the model of this Tissot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tissot T-Lord T059.528.16.031.00


----------



## Carretera18

markot said:


> Tissot T-Lord T059.528.16.031.00


Nice watch! Thanks for info!


----------



## Kid_A

wow, stunning watch!


markot said:


>


----------



## Kid_A

When t-touch met pro trek...


----------



## joejoe3

Just picked up my PRC200 today, here it sits with my Le Locle



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwpilot

Is that a new version (or older) of the PRC200? It has a different dial than the ones I've seen, there is no "PRC200" or the WR rating text and also the text on the subdials is different.

I like this cleaner face a lot better.


----------



## joejoe3

This is the new version, I always liked the prc200 but the dial was too small for my taste. The new one comes at 42mm so I decided to pick it up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger

Love my prc200, old model


----------



## Tseg

I rarely wear dress watches, but when I do, they are usually a Visodate.


----------



## dkennyken

Tseg said:


> I rarely wear dress watches, but when I do, they are usually a Visodate.


gonna have to get myself one of these 😊

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulzero




----------



## dkennyken

soulzero said:


> View attachment 1512522
> View attachment 1512523


Nice, I have the model before it.
Great durable watch.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marchers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterDeal

'60s manual wind Seastar Seven, picked up for $50 from my local watchmaker's bargain bin last week:









I am really loving this watch. It really has nice finish and quality, and the manual wind movement is lovely, and lasts quite a while. Cliche, but true: they don't make 'em like they used to...


----------



## dkennyken

MisterDeal said:


> '60s manual wind Seastar Seven, picked up for $50 from my local watchmaker's bargain bin last week:
> 
> View attachment 1513468
> 
> 
> I am really loving this watch. It really has nice finish and quality, and the manual wind movement is lovely, and lasts quite a while. Cliche, but true: they don't make 'em like they used to...


Bargain 😊

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perryj

my PRC200


----------



## TNT12187

my tissot squelette


----------



## Kid_A

great strap. real croco?


Tseg said:


> I rarely wear dress watches, but when I do, they are usually a Visodate.


----------



## Kid_A




----------



## Tseg

Kid_A said:


> great strap. real croco?


Hadley-Roma Men's MS2010RA-200 20-mm Black Genuine Alligator Leather Watch Strap 

It is a little bit thick padded but seems to work as this watch is a bit thicker than any dress watches.


----------



## MisterDeal

Kid_A said:


> View attachment 1521219


Love it. Tonneau/rectangular/square/tank watches are coming back in style in a big way - especially with retro styling. I think as a more formal watch it just looks so distinctive. I have a square dressier Omega Seamaster that is so killer, and I crave a JLC Reverso as the kind of ultimate expression of this style.

Question: is this automatic/manual and/or vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomaz71

This is the watch that got me into collecting.. My first watch, 4 years old and love it.


----------



## Ingotte

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Percyjackson44

Tissot Quickster that I got for my birthday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dimman

Couturier Small Seconds on Hirsch Merino.


----------



## Karar




----------



## Shaunie_007

Repost of my Tissot 150 Year Anniversary on my wrist two weekends ago. I bought this one in January and it is still my favorite watch.


----------



## dkennyken

Karar said:


>


Nice watch, I'm very tempted to get this in orange 😊
I have it's big brother the Chronograph version, love it.

Always get compliments when people notice it.


----------



## aWdas

Tissot T-Classic Tradition Quartz

I received it just today. What a beauty.


----------



## R.Palace




----------



## scufutz

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## arsenic




----------



## wysanz




----------



## JahIthBer

Tissot TXL Round Moonphase


----------



## scufutz

One small classic (for sale)









Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## tobytobes

not sure what this is called. is a gold watch from the heritage collection. i love it!


----------



## Domer2000

Jingtendo said:


> nato on my prs330
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


 Nice


----------



## Simply Watching




----------



## Sandkvist

Probably from 1948, with a Lemania CH27 C12 movement


----------



## Shaunie_007

tobytobes said:


> not sure what this is called. is a gold watch from the heritage collection. i love it!


Excellent looking watch! It is the T904.432.76.057.00 and is called the 'Tissot Heritage 2009 Automatic Gold.' I love this particular model as well.


----------



## IamtheToph

I think mine is pretty nice, but it's just a lowly quartz. But she's damn pretty!


----------



## jeffwoos

IamtheToph said:


> I think mine is pretty nice, but it's just a lowly quartz. But she's damn pretty!
> 
> View attachment 1588569


I just bought a PRC200 and would like to try a strap like yours on it. What strap is that.


----------



## Wotton1981

My newest addition. Seastar automatic. I love it


----------



## dkennyken

Wotton1981 said:


> View attachment 1599953
> View attachment 1599954
> View attachment 1599963
> View attachment 1599964
> 
> My newest addition. Seastar automatic. I love it


Very nice watch, I have it's bigger brother the Chronograph version and absolutely love it...

Enjoy


----------



## Wotton1981

dkennyken said:


> Very nice watch, I have it's bigger brother the Chronograph version and absolutely love it...
> 
> Enjoy


Thank you. I really believe tissot offer some fantastic watches at great value. Im going to try and not make any more additions and just enjoy what i have got... but if i were to add just one more, another tissot would b the most likely. Prs516 perhaps


----------



## dkennyken

Wotton1981 said:


> Thank you. I really believe tissot offer some fantastic watches at great value. Im going to try and not make any more additions and just enjoy what i have got... but if i were to add just one more, another tissot would b the most likely. Prs516 perhaps


Couldn't agree more I really like Tissots too...
I currently own a Prc200 quartz, prc200 automatic, Le locle, Seastar 1000 chrono and a seastar 660 not including my vintage Tissots lol?

They're very addictive, I'm sure you'll make many more purchases


----------



## Wotton1981

dkennyken said:


> Couldn't agree more I really like Tissots too...
> I currently own a Prc200 quartz, prc200 automatic, Le locle, Seastar 1yesterday rono and a seastar 660 not including my vintage Tissots lol
> 
> They're very addictive, I'm sure you'll make many more purchases


Wow thats an awesome collection, very jealous. Why is purchasing watches so addictive?! I cant explain why when people ask me. It almost makes me feel embarassed lol


----------



## yourturn.id

arsenic said:


>


cool skeleton


----------



## arsenic

thanks


----------



## rfortson

My Tissot Heritage Navigator on a rainy afternoon of shopping.


----------



## iron_milan

Hi Guys,
I'm definitely a beginner both in this Forum and in the watch world.
I've by chance just bought this Tissot.
Does anyone know this model? Could anyone give me some information about it?
Year of production, movement, ect. Do you like it?
All comments you may have will be very appreciated.
Thanks you all.


----------



## Legge

Bought an Automatics III from the new flagship store in New York. I really like the clean look after my old PRC200 quarz chrono.


----------



## bogdan_g

My first Tissot!


----------



## epezikpajoow

Powermatic 80 COSC



Eric


----------



## Will3020

bogdan_g said:


> My first Tissot!
> 
> View attachment 1633716
> View attachment 1633717


Great choice too !


----------



## raghu sankar

Great looks. Which model?


----------



## raghu sankar

My PRS 516


----------



## bogdan_g

raghu sankar said:


> Great looks. Which model?


PRC200 T0554101101700


----------



## rfortson

Legge said:


> Bought an Automatics III from the new flagship store in New York. I really like the clean look after my old PRC200 quarz chrono.
> 
> View attachment 1619149


Nice watch! How about a report on the store? Was it a true "boutique" experience? Did they give you something to drink/eat while you were shopping? Did you get any gifts? Just curious how the Tissot experience compares to other boutiques.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## GROM ZAP

My daily beater 










sent via post office using airmail


----------



## TysonJones




----------



## YoungGPS

My PRC 200 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

My Tissot Le Locle Automatique Gent Square in White ... 9 months old!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capo omega

Carretera18 said:


> My Tissot Heritage PR 516 GL with rally bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, want one with leather strap.


----------



## Capo omega

Pro Diver said:


>


Love it must add this model to my collection


----------



## TysonJones

Some of the visodate from over the weekend


----------



## Carretera18

Capo omega said:


> Love it must add this model to my collection


Really nice. I'll buy one ofe this leather band in future!


----------



## ocbaud

Tissot T-Tempo


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## valserra

Tissot Couturier Quartz Gents..

+ Dressy and Casual
+ value for money
+ Looks expensive design, simple and elegant

too bad they don't have automatic type for this model..


----------



## ShaggyDog




----------



## Carretera18

PR 516 GL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc42acc




----------



## wmr444




----------



## Monocrom

valserra said:


> Tissot Couturier Quartz Gents..
> 
> + Dressy and Casual
> + value for money
> + Looks expensive design, simple and elegant
> 
> too bad they don't have automatic type for this model..
> 
> View attachment 1724730


They do.... The dial layout just looks different from the quartz version.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard

Tissot sports and quadrato


----------



## dark_divine1218

T-race with leather shoes


----------



## Ryan Williams

My engagement present, my first Tissot and my first Automatic. I couldn't be happier with it


----------



## mrcl0udy

My Tissot Le Locle


----------



## wmr444

mrcl0udy said:


> View attachment 1857258
> 
> My Tissot Le Locle


I was really close to purchasing thus one. Love it.


----------



## wmr444

mrcl0udy said:


> View attachment 1857258
> 
> My Tissot Le Locle


I meant "this."


----------



## Carretera18

Ryan Williams said:


> View attachment 1844778
> 
> 
> My engagement present, my first Tissot and my first Automatic. I couldn't be happier with it


What is the name of this model?

Very nice!


----------



## Ryan Williams

Carretera18 said:


> What is the name of this model?
> 
> Very nice!


It's the Tissot PRS516 Extreme. I feel it's a bit overpriced but one very attractive watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18

Ryan Williams said:


> It's the Tissot PRS516 Extreme. I feel it's a bit overpriced but one very attractive watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right. It's very very attractive.

regards


----------



## JWNY

My friend's Tissot


----------



## hellowin

My first Tissot, a T-Lord.
I put it on a mesh 'coz I don't like the 'formality' of a dress watch.


----------



## dsbe90

This watch deserves a better photographer. This is the best I can do using a smart phone for now.


----------



## kandyredcoi

My first one the Le Locle Chrono in Rose PVD it makes for a beautiful dress watch  


But I'm having problems adjusting the time and date. Sometimes when I turn the crown the date and day wheels doesn't move and seems to be stuck, until I reposition the hours/minutes hands at a different position, then the wheels respond... Weird, right?!? Should I have it checked by a tissot dealer? Anyone else experience the same issues? Thanks!


----------



## tuciz

Together for one year. Still loving it. 
Of course in photo it doesn't look as good as it is.


----------



## jms23




----------



## hybridbanana

I just purchased a new leather strap from Millsous.


----------



## DynamiCircuitry

Just starting to dabble with the NATO style. The chronometre is on a Zulu 3 ring.


----------



## hammymode

*share Tissot*

Test share my picts.. pardon me sir/mrs..
[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2259890&d=1417998564"]







[/iurl]

And this one is very classic...


----------



## hammymode

*Re: share Tissot*

Sorry double post guys on WUS..
This one too...


----------



## kandyredcoi

*Re: share Tissot*


----------



## Bill_KS

*Re: share Tissot*


----------



## roknfreewrld

*Re: share Tissot*

Trying out some new leather on my 13 yr old quartz


----------



## Carretera18

Nice Tissot's here.
roknfreewrld, your 13 yr old watch is in good shape. Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsbenOpen

My first Tissot is a Le Locle and I love it. Eventually I hope to pick up a T-Race as well.


----------



## roknfreewrld

Carretera18 said:


> Nice Tissot's here.
> roknfreewrld, your 13 yr old watch is in good shape. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank You..its one of my my go to pieces..I can't begin to tell you how reliable this watch has been and even the lume is still going strong. I know it doesn't compare to some of the newer ones posted here, as far as looks go, but sure does just keep going, can't let it go..


----------



## Carretera18

Hi Roknfreewrld,

This is mine first Tissot. I bought in 6th of august in 2000 and it still running strong.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

My Vintage Tissot Watch.


----------



## roknfreewrld

Carretera18 said:


> Hi Roknfreewrld,
> 
> This is mine first Tissot. I bought in 6th of august in 2000 and it still running strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow,,, so even older than mine. It looks great ! I love the patina around the T on the clasp. They really are built to last. I dropped my watch the other day , face down onto tile...not a mark on it and still running like nothing happened. The one I have is my first Tissot also.


----------



## dan_bsht

My only Tissot, this was my first mechanical


----------



## Carretera18

Roknfreewrld,

Thanks for comment! This Tissot worked as school for me. It was my first experience with saphire glass and make me see that is possible to have a watch for entire life.

Daniel_h,

Nice start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79

I think this PRC 200 have been 7-8 years and yes still looks great


----------



## Welsh Exile

My first post so I thought id share my beloved Tissot's The first was my Prc 200, then the Traditional, Courtier 3rd and finally the Le Loche for xmas. I hope you like them. I love them


----------



## java5

Got my 1st Tissot as a Christmas gift from wifey and it is beautiful. No offense to automatic chrono PRS 516 owners, but the quartz chrono hidden mickey really stands out due to the thick silver rings. Really happy with this one.


----------



## Pride

My first Swiss automatic, the Tissot Le Locle.


----------



## oceankai

My 1925 Porto COSC spec with Peseux 7001 movement. A beautiful piece indeed. Limited to 1925 pieces worldwide.


----------



## Carretera18

Nice PRS 516, Le Locle and Porto!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSun

Here is what my wife bought me for Christmas. PRS200


----------



## tjambarker

My Christmas present! It's a T-Touch RBS Special Edition. It should be on a red silicone strap, but I like it on the NATO and of course it means I don't have to cut the original strap!


----------



## imagwai

tjambarker said:


> View attachment 2478882
> 
> My Christmas present! It's a T-Touch RBS Special Edition. It should be on a red silicone strap, but I like it on the NATO and of course it means I don't have to cut the original strap!


That looks fantastic on that strap!


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## boomersooner

Here is my PRC 200. I love this watch. The band is a custom 20mm leather Zulu strap.

DSC_0120 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0119 by boomersooner523, on Flickr

DSC_0109 by boomersooner523, on Flickr


----------



## TysonJones

Back on gator


----------



## b'oris

Set myself a little challenge to pick up something nice/not so common/quartz for a change, for sub £100......picked this sweet 10 year old Quickster up with box, papers etc (the 4th I've owned before I became allergic to quartz, but the first all white, rather than panda)
21mm lug width is still a pain but Perlon to the rescue!

Great value! (subjective I know)


----------



## Tseg




----------



## CorruptCommie




----------



## clewis95

My Visodate with a bracelet band...


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## mannal

Latest addition.


----------



## Parkgate

Mine on a used 22mm in need of the case polishing


----------



## TTL




----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79

My 7th years old pal #prc200 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## leoric

farewell photo of my Couturier...


----------



## leoric

... and "goodbye" to my PRS 516:


----------



## fadofa

My not so old (2 months) blue dial pr 516, with the leather strap from the black dial model.


----------



## tareed59

A custom mod. I moved a silver faced movement into a titanium housing. 
One of a kind.








Another favorite. It needed a new strap, so I got a little out-of-the-box on it.


----------



## dan_bsht

PRC200 Automatic Chronograph reviewed here
Watchier


----------



## Thethirdrowe

PRC 200 Powermatic 80


----------



## Dave83

PRS-516 T044.430.21.041.00


----------



## Drudge

Powermatic 80


----------



## Nobody Move

*Vintage Tissot Seastar Automatic, cal 783, circa 1965*


----------



## Rudi K

Recently acquired this titanium PR50, nice little watch.


----------



## c9e

PRS 516 T044.430.21.051.00


----------



## kulit..

My 11 years old Tissot Prs 200 Chronograph & my 1 day old Tissot Prs 516 automatic..


----------



## Bostjan Cegovnik

My pr200 with SOS function.


----------



## Parkgate

My latest brand new old Tissot T13 Chrono


----------



## constant change

Powermatic 80 Luxury


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## tc.wijeratne

I have joined today with my pr 100


----------



## JACKULAx

Hey everyone, new to the site and to watches if im perfectly honest.
Collection started about 2 weeks ago when I Bought this Tissot Carson;









Really fallen for it aha, would definately buy Tissot again. At the moment I have my eyes on a Citizen Ecodrive as it is affordable,stylish and I like the idea of the ecodrive movement.

whats peoples thoughts on the Carson? And the Citizen CA4203 pictured below?






And finally hello to all on here 👌


----------



## eesti

I am also new to the site! and have also become fascinated by the wonderful world of horology after getting this Le Locle (my entry level Swiss watch!) for my graduation present. I never knew watches could run without batteries- fascinating! I am now looking around the forums for a watch I can wear with shorts heh, or a more casual version I should say.


----------



## Skv

My NOS 1976 Tissot PR526 GL.


----------



## Bill_KS




----------



## Trevor434

I have a few.


----------



## Montijo

Solar


----------



## qjet




----------



## Montijo

TSX9


----------



## ttparrot




----------



## Montijo

Seastar F1


----------



## dmb359

How about a sporty one, matte black T-Race


----------



## JanW

Tissot Heritage Navigator here


----------



## 20100

My second Tissot.


----------



## dan_bsht

I will leave this one here ?









Check my blog on www.watchier.com and on instagram @the_watchier


----------



## DougG

My PRS516 - my very first Swiss auto. Will add another Tissot to my collection this Summer sometime without a doubt.


----------



## fadofa

I wonder whether it´s possible to remove the bezel and turn it a fraction.


----------



## lvt

fadofa said:


> I wonder whether it´s possible to remove the bezel and turn it a fraction.


May I ask why?


----------



## fadofa

lvt said:


> May I ask why?


I had the impression that the numbers did´nt line up, but now after looking at it some time, it´s not so bad after all (maybe it has something to do with the angle you look at it), so i have decided to leave it as it is.


----------



## tissot_pt

Hi,

My Visodate










Sent from my phone


----------



## dan_bsht

tissot_pt said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Visodate
> View attachment 4003386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone


That is classic, looks great!

personal blog: www.watchier.com and follow me on Instagram @the_watchier


----------



## HammyMan37

Also my first Tissot. Not first swiss as I have a couple hammy's and a Baume but I really love this watch. With the blue dial. In certain lights it looks black but it's definitely blue. It has a great weight and presence on the wrist.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## ttparrot

and on a grey strap I made myself...


----------



## JohnM67

My first Tissot - new Visodate:


----------



## tissot_pt

Another one











Sent from my phone


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JanW

Tissot Heritage Navigator


----------



## KasperDK

Picked up this one today, really in excellent condition - I'm guessing it's from the 90's. I fear i might have over paid a bit, but i really like it.


----------



## GUTuna

PRC 100 Automatic Chronograph


----------



## Montijo

T-Touch. Racing and Solar


----------



## reardenman




----------



## Deltasleep




----------



## bobguccione




----------



## Search4thegrail

Here's the one I'm wearing today


----------



## md29

Tissot Veloci-T


----------



## Tom Kelly

My Tissot Tradition GMT on a Hirsch Liberty strap


----------



## b'oris

Quickster.....


----------



## dan_bsht

A closeup for my PRC200 auto chrono










Instagram: the_watchier
& ..................


----------



## HammyMan37




----------



## Urs Haenggi

This is the picture in tapatalk for this thread... What is that!? It looks awesome.










Sent from the iPhone of a repentant convert to Eastern horology.


----------



## tissot_pt

Another one just taken.











Sent from my phone


----------



## Carretera18

Sent from my Motorola PT550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Often

Visodate


----------



## OmegaSMPMan

Here is mine


----------



## CrazyCat

Nice? Of course!!!


----------



## tissot_pt

Often said:


> Visodate


What strap is that? Where I can purchase? Thanks.

Sent from my phone


----------



## suzukigsx140065

Tissot T-Navigator, Automatic


----------



## JazzBass

My precious Tissot PRS516


----------



## pantagruel




----------



## kstep42

Posted the other day in a different thread - but I love this watch so I'll post it here too.


----------



## JHopp

Here is mine


----------



## IMD90

What do you think?


----------



## dan_bsht

IMD90 said:


> What do you think?
> View attachment 4934249
> 
> View attachment 4934257
> 
> View attachment 4934265


Gorgeous 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CrazyCat

This one today:


----------



## IMD90

Another one:


----------



## mtshsi




----------



## Bruiser




----------



## Satinux




----------



## tissot_pt

Hello,

I just bought a couple of straps from Crown&Buckle for my Tissot's and I decided to test both on my Heritage Visodate, hope you like them.

















New and old James Bond NATO straps.


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## tissot_pt

NATO strap just arrived.









Sent from my phone


----------



## tissot_pt

New watch every day!

️

Sent from my phone


----------



## tissot_pt

What is happening here?

Another picture to keep the topic alive.









I hope you like it.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Carretera18

My PR 516 GL Heritage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt

> My PR 516 GL Heritage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see mine in the background. Nice!

Sent from my phone


----------



## Carretera18

tissot_pt said:


> I can see mine in the background. Nice!
> 
> Sent from my phone


Yes, The Tissot Team!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id

Good day everyone

Share my Tissot PRS 516 Auto Chrono ....

Great combo from carbon fiber dial, boxes subs, black yellow colors and valjoux inside

Cheers...


----------



## tissot_pt

Hello,

Today:


----------



## dan_bsht

tissot_pt said:


> Hello,
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 5862722


Looks great! The Nato matching the shirt!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Henry Krinkle

The Tissots currently in my household.

Tissot T-Lord chronograph





My wife's mid size MoP dialed Luxury





My PRC 200



P6262213 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P9080971 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Carlibr8

Carretera18 said:


> My PR 516 GL Heritage
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snap


----------



## climateguy

Big fan of the clasp on my PRS516.


----------



## tissot_pt

Yesterday


----------



## Maddog1970

My much loved PRC200.


----------



## CRB210

The Tissot Visodate is a classic, it is a timeless beauty! Congrats to you guys that have that one!


----------



## fadofa

Tissot heritage 1944.


----------



## greenmartini

Henry Krinkle said:


> The Tissots currently in my household.
> 
> Tissot T-Lord chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife's mid size MoP dialed Luxury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PRC 200
> 
> 
> 
> P6262213 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> P9080971 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Those are some real nice pics


----------



## mastasanuh

PRC 200


----------



## dan_bsht

This one is out for grabs!










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## moneysworth

An older pre-Swatch model...


----------



## stylus

Tissot Heritage Visodate on an alligator strap.


----------



## stylus

Same watch but with a mesh bracelet.


----------



## KirS124

BEAUTIFUL PORTO 1925 LE MECHANICAL


----------



## KirS124

Another Rare Heritage - Art-deco style Classic Prince.


----------



## b.watcher

behold:


----------



## CrazyCat

PRS 516 out of it's regular bracelet, for a change:


----------



## b'oris




----------



## tissot_pt

Today:


----------



## stingx

PRS516 Automatic Chrono


----------



## Cocas

Carson 18k gold


----------



## Cocas

Tissot chronograph


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## dwaze

New shoes on my PRC 200


----------



## Tigris

My T-Nav:grinning:


----------



## Kiennor

CrazyCat said:


> PRS 516 out of it's regular bracelet, for a change:
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6591866&d=1452277705"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6591882&d=1452277753"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


This watch is on my wish list.


----------



## jlondono77

PR 516:


----------



## dobbermn




----------



## Vella

Very happy with my PRC


----------



## mrnicewatch1981

Im very happy with my decision!


----------



## Sentinel112233

My new purchase


----------



## lvt

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## thorell

Hi!

Here's my little collection. To the right is my PR50, a gift from my parents at my 18th birthday, and the watch I use when working at the summerhouse or going to the beach.

In the middle is my PRS516, witch I got when I turned 30 almost two years ago. It's my everyday wearer.

To the right is my fathers PR516. He got it as a confirmation present in 1972, and I got it from him some years ago. I use it a couple of days a month and always when I suite up.


----------



## stingx




----------



## IMD90

Proper wristshot:


----------



## aCreative

View attachment 7326338

Tissot Visodate. My go to daily watch.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

PRC-200


----------



## gotzon555

Tissot 33.3


----------



## jlondono77

Le Locle:


----------



## Relo60

Tissot PR100 and Tissot Carson Powermatic 80


----------



## Satinux

Luxury Powermatic 80

View attachment 7485114


----------



## 2Legit

Luxury Automatic P80 on Crown and Buckle "Chevlon" - Oiled Leather


----------



## jxavier

Not a picture, but a YouTube video of me reviewing my Visodate. Just pause at 6:57  I'm no seasoned YouTuber, just trying out video editing with my new toys and sharing my watch hobby!


----------



## pharma98

My Luxury Automatic Gent


----------



## Sloniu




----------



## 2Legit

jxavier said:


> Not a picture, but a YouTube video of me reviewing my Visodate. Just pause at 6:57  I'm no seasoned YouTuber, just trying out video editing with my new toys and sharing my watch hobby!


Nice review. Keep 'em coming


----------



## Slipstreamer

Nice! Waiting for mine. Just released in the States this week.


----------



## Slipstreamer

Nice! Waiting for mine. Just released in the States this week.



Sloniu said:


>


----------



## tinitini

Tissot Seastar


----------



## drgoretex




----------



## septentrio




----------



## septentrio

Just received this Targe strap for the Navigator, very soft leather!


----------



## dan_bsht

septentrio said:


>


This is gorgeous!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Maddog1970

My much loved PRC200....


----------



## Sloniu

Two more


----------



## septentrio




----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Daveyc84

A pic of my daily watch, had it for a good few years now and its been through a lot. I keep it serviced (replace the spring bars for a past time) and clean it up every year or so but I still love wearing it.

Tissot V8 Chronograpgh


----------



## rbanks40

I finally got my hands on a Visodate. I've had this one on my list for quite awhile and I'm so happy I pulled the trigger on it. (Don't worry, I took the pic while sitting at a stop sign).


----------



## tinitini




----------



## Slipstreamer

Sloniu said:


> Two more


Mine says hello b-)


----------



## Diesel260

My first Tissot


----------



## drgoretex

Evening backyard beer time...


----------



## b'oris

More a diver than a dress watch for me, so now on 'Rubber'


----------



## yankeexpress

Quickster, my first Tissot, first cushion case


----------



## dan_bsht

yankeexpress said:


> Quickster, my first Tissot, first cushion case


This one looks really great! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Proby01

A nice Seamaster from 1973, in pretty good shape... working fine !


----------



## sticky

It seemed quite happy cutting the lawns with me earlier today.


----------



## tissot_pt

Yesterday








Tissot Visodate Heritage.


----------



## Houls

Seastar 1000 Powermatic 80










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy67

Here is my new Visodate. I love the classy vintage look of this watch.


----------



## tissot_pt

Yesterday at a wedding.


----------



## ANev

Continuing the Visodate trend!


----------



## Proby01

...and this is my most recent purchase last week.... the second Tissot of my collection... very classic looking, very 70's ...Tissot Sev7en 1972......... caliber 784-2 ......Love it


----------



## sticky

Two sunny days on the trot - will wonders never cease?


----------



## blckstnlwyr

X-posting this into here.

Just got my new Visodate in. Here's the unboxing!

View attachment 8364930


View attachment 8364938


View attachment 8364946


View attachment 8364954


View attachment 8364970


View attachment 8364978


View attachment 8364994


View attachment 8365002


View attachment 8365010


View attachment 8365042


View attachment 8365066


View attachment 8365082


View attachment 8365090


----------



## tissot_pt




----------



## sticky




----------



## sticky




----------



## dimman




----------



## silv

Tissot T12 Super Chronograph 1970


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## pantagruel

New Father's Day gift. PR516.


----------



## Cocas

90's Tissot PR100


----------



## Proby01

.. and here is my latest arrival.... I LOVE IT... 1962 Tissot Square... gold-filled, NOS (all original and new, strap, buckle, crown, box etc.)..... Caliber 781, manual wind, a classy piece !


----------



## tinitini

A tissot of far more recent vintage :


----------



## Relo60

Tissot PR100 on Hirsch (Aristocrat) blue leather strap


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Deli

I do not have personal pictures, but got myself a _Torre de Belém LE.

Novo relógio Tissot homenageia monumento nacional | Trendy
_
Sovereign case, plexi, lelocle blued hands, dial is kinda like the Tradition, a bit more refined, though.

Only minor complaint is about the Torre cheap drawing on the caseback glass. Tissot could have done a nice full steel caseback with some engraving, just like the Escudo. I'd have been grat then.


----------



## Deli

ANev said:


> Continuing the Visodate trend!


Where did you get the blue rallye strap from ?


----------



## MDT IT

I love my Seastar 1000 ;-)


----------



## Dacope

My first Tissot purchase. Has been a nice watch.


----------



## Maddog1970

T Touch Solar.....


----------



## Proby01

Tissot Visodate PR516 - original 70's steel bracelet (UFO "lunar base").


----------



## QnceAgain

A Visodate for the summer.


----------



## DietersRover

silv said:


> Tissot T12 Super Chronograph 1970
> 
> View attachment 8457394
> 
> 
> View attachment 8457418
> 
> View attachment 8457386


love this


----------



## Proby01

... and here is the latest arrival... odd rectangular shape... 1974... Tissot seven, roman numbers.... interesting size 27mm width for 10mm thickness... great for thin wrists like mine or for ladies a real "unisex" watch.... love it... i purchased it to resell it but after wearing it one day... I may keep it.. at least for some time ! Caliber TISSOT 2381 (ETA 2671)


----------



## Deli

The new black V8 with rallye strap is nice. I tried it a few days ago. The crown is now much more protected, that's a good idea.


----------



## jmerrey

Diesel260 said:


> My first Tissot


Does anyone happen to know the exact model/version number of this PRS 516?


----------



## Deli

jmerrey said:


> Does anyone happen to know the exact model/version number of this PRS 516?


I'd like to know as well, since there's only 3 types for that recent auto chronograph so far:
- pvd, blue hands
- yellow hands on steel bracelet
- red hands on strap

So, that may be a limited local edition (that I've never heard about) or ... something else.
In any case, that's a nice looking one.


----------



## Dan_957

My powermatic, two years in the rotation and still gets lots of wrist time


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Proby01

new little arrival... 169 Tissot Stylist, original metal band and buckle, caliber 781-1


----------



## Tony N




----------



## v8chrono

PRS 516 Retro arrived yesterday, bracelet fits perfectly without adjustment, a good weight on the wrist too. I'm pleased with this one.


----------



## silv

this one maybe !


----------



## mtshsi

My latest Tissot - Chemin Des Tourelles Powermatic 80.


----------



## Uk_browning




----------



## Mike Smith

My Pr516 - don't see the gold in this condition often - or ever, really ...


----------



## JDom58

PRC 200 Automatic purchased in Lloret de Mar, Spain


----------



## nsuwarno

Still on honeymoon with my Visodate


----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Love my new V8 "Dark Knight"


----------



## SecondHandSwiss

my "new to me" Visodate Heritage on a Hirsch buffalo strap.


----------



## nsuwarno

Really like the look of it on a nato

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Proby01

How about this SEVEN 1973, TV shaped... just got it this week... I love the dial' color.
With this one I just noticed, I got SEVERN Tissot' from 1962 to 1973....


----------



## Some Time Ago

Here is a rare version of the T-12 chronograph from the early 1970's


----------



## Some Time Ago

The digital automatic Tissot NewTimer from the 1970's is one of my all time favorites It has a special movement made by Tissot.


----------



## Some Time Ago

GReat diver by Tissot theTissot Navigator diver pepsi bezel:


----------



## supersong115

Have been chasing this guy down in a blue dial for awhile, but ended getting the black dial version. Love it!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

supersong115 said:


> Have been chasing this guy down in a blue dial for awhile, but ended getting the black dial version. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 10117058


What a gem, I love it!


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj

supersong115 said:


> Have been chasing this guy down in a blue dial for awhile, but ended getting the black dial version. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 10117058


What a gem, I love it!


----------



## jpmalpas

The watch that started it all for me. ??


----------



## jpmalpas

The watch that started it all for me.


----------



## jcnorway

My first Tissot and also my first automatic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

PRS200


----------



## sticky

Tissots are a bit like buses - you don't see one for ages then three come together.


----------



## vesire

I don't owe it anymore, but i liked it a lot - especialy the hands...


----------



## AVC0002

Here's my sea touch on a helicopter ride a few months back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Here's the third Sticky bus.


----------



## Proby01

So happy... just received it... Tissot Tissonic 1973....I love the blue dial with the special "electric" pattern... powered by ESA-ETA 9162... "The ESA 9162 is often considered the "Rolls Royce" of tuning fork movements. It was designed by Max Hetzel, who had previously worked for Bulova and was also responsible for the Accutron 214."


----------



## jcnorway

jcnorway said:


> My first Tissot and also my first automatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Swapped the Tissot leather strap with a NATO from Cincy Strap Works. I think this also works out fine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timseren

My first 'true' watch. Tissot Seastar 660. Since 2003!


----------



## Time In

T-Racer....my 1st one...


----------



## Tnt9

Right now just one, other is on the way


----------



## atifch_84

Tissot Janeiro Chronograph


----------



## HKara55

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## ClassicIron

My newly acquired Tissot Power 80


----------



## kjenckes

i bought the red hand version, but I wish I had bought the yellow hand version.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Tissot Seastar Navigator circa 1970's Val. 7734 ... from the era when Tissot was partnered with Omega


----------



## HKara55

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## HKara55

Sent from my Lenovo S1a40 usingTapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyJJ




----------



## darklight111




----------



## Cyclops2016

Just bought this Seastar yesterday!


----------



## FunOmoly

Cyclops2016 said:


> Just bought this Seastar yesterday!


Nice!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016

FunOmoly said:


> Cyclops2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this Seastar yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Cyclops2016

My prc200


----------



## bruinsmaniac

PRS516. Just picked it up today. My 1st Tissot









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016

bruinsmaniac said:


> PRS516. Just picked it up today. My 1st Tissot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Very nice! 
I'm thinking of getting one of these myself.


----------



## esennnnnn

Here is mine 








Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_

My favourite Tissot Heritage 1936 

I also reviewed it on my blog: https://www.lug2lug.eu/tissot-heritage-1936-review-a-vintage-inspired-watch-done-right/

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## mase44

esennnnnn said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 11882978
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I have a similar reference, only on a bracelet. I love the look of yours on a strap. Is your strap OEM or did you add it later?


----------



## esennnnnn

The strap is original. I agree with u. The contrast with black and white looks good...


----------



## Proby01

my latest arrival... 1962 Seastar ...


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato

So far my only Tissot, but gotta say, really love this V8. Got this one as a care-free quartz, but ended up getting way more wrist time than I thought it would.


----------



## HKara55

PR100 Chrono









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## pwm7

I've fallen in love with this brand ... If interested in trade/buy please let me know. I have a few others as well. Any questions, message me.


----------



## HKara55

Pr100 Chrono









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Dolbs79

My New Tissot Visodate Automatic.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcarson0825

Compared to a lot of the others in this thread, maybe not as nice. But I fell in love with the blue face. Not quite too loud, but stands out just enough. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7

From 1942


----------



## rickpal14

My new Tissot B8 chrono!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LACPA

Makka said:


>


I'm absolutely in love with the Janeiro! I wish they were more easily found nowadays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedmistr

Early waterproof chronograph, model Z 6156 (same as Omega CK2076) with calibre 28.9 and stainless steel screw back case, c.1940. For me, a nice example of the quality Tissot was producing in it's early SSIH days.


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## MDJAnalyst

My 11 year old vanilla Le Locle is back from service and wants in on the fun!


----------



## NJWatcher

I decided I wanted a nice, simple Tissot with a clean dial to add to my small collection so I went with the PR 100. I have to say, I'm very impressed with it. Looks quite elegant.


----------



## Cocas

PR100, PRC 200, Tissot Carson 18k Gold.


----------



## pantagruel

Just received this new Couturier. It is a real beauty.


----------



## HKara55

May Tissot Pr100 chrono.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HKara55

PR100 with new leather strap.









Lenovo S1a40 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## VadimMkin




----------



## Valon

^Stunning Le Locle Chronometre you have there, i wish they still had these in stock in my local AD.


----------



## Carlito149




----------



## tumbler

Trusty Le Locle, hanging above Mont Blanc and Chamonix.


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VictorRH

My 15-years old Tissot T166/266, still in rotation.


----------



## Racerke

Prs516 automatic 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime

My PR100 Powermatic 80


----------



## kb.watch




----------



## Bueller67




----------



## UKBRO

Seastar 1000 48mm Auto chrono on NATO.


----------



## Fatz028

UKBRO said:


> Seastar 1000 48mm Auto chrono on NATO.
> View attachment 12521565


I got that one in blue. Thing is built like a tank.


----------



## dolin25

This guy....certainly a chunk of a watch... my first mechanical chronograph and I'm a fan.....digging the bracelet and totally brushed design... perhaps overpriced at MSRP, but at discount, a solid buy!


----------



## FloridaTime

PR100 Powermatic 80 in NOLA


----------



## darklight111




----------



## vandit

new one...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

PRS 516

I searched for this one for a while. Love this bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## RainDog

SpaceCadet65 said:


> View attachment 12603119
> View attachment 12603115


Nice pics. I have the same watch, without the bracelet. Lately I've been looking for a new strap, but I'm not sure what to go for. The fact that the lug distance is 19mm makes it hard to find something. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonnnet

PR200 12 hour Chronograph. Had it approx 20 years. Love it!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

TISSOT PRS 516 automatic









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> TISSOT PRS 516 automatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Beautiful!! Love the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1

JDCfour said:


> Beautiful!! Love the bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've wanted this model for a while. I have the new model with the black dial but the bracelet doesn't compare!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VadimMkin

My precious is back from service


----------



## Sansoni7

My (very) old one:


----------



## Semper

My racing little fellow


----------



## Bruiser

New rally strap on my PR 516 GL.


----------



## JayPaper

Big, heavy, sits nice and tall on the wrist, black-as-night dial, exhibition caseback, chronograph, and its accurate to well within COSC specs. What's not to love?


----------



## aeroeng1

Sea Touch









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge




----------



## cheeney

Hi Guys,

got this little beauty from the mrs this Christmas








Not the chronometer spec but still lovely, this is in addition to my Le Locle Automatique, PRC200 and Tradition quartz chronograph. Love Tissot, it really calls to me.


----------



## jcnorway

Love my new Tissot Le Locle Powermatic!


----------



## ram71

The one that got me into watches.


----------



## watchesoff

Tissot 150th Anniversay Chronometer 









And the caseback!


----------



## sickondivers

*#T-Navigator














*


----------



## sticky




----------



## shahtirthak

Le Locle Square.


----------



## FoodSciGuy

That is gorgeous


----------



## v8chrono

Seastar 'big blue' chrono


----------



## sticky

Carson


----------



## mar777

The nice one


----------



## mar777

great looking vintage style watch, dial +++


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## BruceE




----------



## slicemaster




----------



## Hart1000

crimbocop said:


> Here's my Seastar 660...................


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nemoreborn

My first Tissot !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## daogiahieu

Did you use any Tissot Couturier Day Date powermatic 80, please show me some pictures.
I am considering buying this


----------



## DNARNA

My Visodate.


----------



## stebesplace




----------



## High Roller

My latest purchase:

Tissot PRS200


----------



## Vermonster

My Visodate









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish47

My Tissot T Lord.....


----------



## JC_2012

My favorite Tissot in my collection. Chrono Auto, Val 7750, Carbon fiber dial.


----------



## v8chrono

Tissot PRS516 Valjoux 7750 from circa 2007


----------



## JC_2012

My PR100 Auto w/ ETA 2824 that I sold last year. Nice looking, but I already another similar watch, so one had to go.


----------



## C7 Stingray

I picked up this Tissot Seamaster 1000 and am really liking it.


----------



## katfromTN

stebesplace said:


>


I really like that dial and strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katfromTN

Got my first Tissot last week! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A_Button117

Here's my Luxury Automatic!








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Can't help but think that a watch this size should be sporting a heftier strap.


----------



## DNARNA

Nice to me anyway.


----------



## air144




----------



## air144




----------



## SpaceCadet65




----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyOBlack

John_Rochowicz said:


> These are my two - a black PRC 200 and a silver dial PR50.


Back to the roots of this topic. 
My first tissot:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illini675

My PRC200 on NATO.


----------



## latitude222




----------



## TypeSly




----------



## kendraallen

nice sharing!!


----------



## katfromTN

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topdek

My MotoGP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Just acquired. I put a cheap Amazon Milanese strap on it (came with the original brown leather strap). I'm calling Swatch group on Monday to purchase an official Tissot Milanese replacement strap that they make for the Heritage 1948 and the Visodates, because I just need that officialness.


----------



## Greenguykris

One of the nicest dials I've seen on a tissot


----------



## shahtirthak

Le Locle Square


----------



## joepac

My small Tissot collection









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Here it is again, my Tissot T66171131, the 150th Anniversary Automatic Small Seconds Chronometer. This time on an official Tissot Milanese strap. :-!
I absolutely love it; as a new watch enthusiast, it's my current grail. I still have the OEM crocodile leather strap for it (brown).

I got the Milanese band from Swatch's spare parts department. It's actually intended for the Heritage 1948 Chronograph (No. T66.1.782.33), but since that watch is basically a successor to my Small Seconds (and its Chronograph counterpart), I figured this was the perfect and truest choice.


----------



## Bruiser

PR 516 GL


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## eleven pass

Heritage Visodate


----------



## munizfire

Tissot Luxury Powermatic 80 JungfrauBahn Edition


----------



## ofted42




----------



## vancanfanedm

Finally picked this up after admiring it for a long time... Not very popular by the look of it.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222




----------



## Mr.Jones82

I wore my Seastar on Friday. It has been getting less and less wrist time due to an ever expanding collection, but it is a real winner. It dresses up so nicely. I just took a look in my watch box and it is still running, and it has only gained 4 seconds. Wow, in almost 3 days it is gaining a little more than 1 second a day.


----------



## Old Navman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## alitaher2009

OhioMade said:


> View attachment 538841
> 
> I just joined the TISSOT family today with this classic.


nice one


----------



## Jez.PM

Wearing my Visodate that i acquired very recently.


----------



## alitaher2009

nice one


----------



## muhibtv

Here's what I'm wearing yesterday, admiring the simplicity and straightforwardness.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhibtv

And here's from today. Same model w different colour scheme. 









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak

Le Locle Square....the watch that started this madness called 'watches' for me...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## v8chrono

Heritage Sovereign Automatic


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan

Tissot PRS516 Chronograph T100.417.11.031.00







​


----------



## rb1979




----------



## Trojanbybirth

I just joined the Tissot club today. I was really attracted to the clean minimalist look of the dial. I dig the glossy stainless case as well. It's pretty thick, so I don't know if it will be a watch I will wear under a cuff, but with a polo it should look great.


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyCat

T-Tempo COSC (silver dial):


----------



## Mr.Sawyer




----------



## Mr.Sawyer

I'm not sure if the dial is actually wood, but it looks like wood to me and gives off a basketball court type of vibe.


----------



## LtHarley

Here is my Tissot PRS516 Automatic Chronograph, loving the details of the watch. Looks even better than in the photos.


----------



## Max Dog

My Tissot Bridgeport Skeleton mechanical pocket watch.
Pen is a Yard O Led Viceroy Grand Victorian fountain pen


----------



## Monocrom

Nice combination!


----------



## Max Dog

Thank you Moncocrom!


----------



## Monocrom

You're Welcome.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## GMC

My brand new BALLADE POWERMATIC 80 COSC


----------



## Monocrom

That is nice!


----------



## TedG954




----------



## hoboken309

Here's mine from when I just bought it - unfortunately, soon after, there was an accident at work and the spring bar bent 
It is currently at the jewelers.


----------



## hoboken309

Hmm. How do you rotate a picture?


----------



## Vecta5

Here are a few.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Yukoner1




----------



## Mrs Wiggles

OK, you have all seen the classic black dialed PRC200, but the other two are a little rarer


----------



## Peter2500

My Ballarde. Luckily, Tissot take more care with their watches than I do with my 'photography'


----------



## Peter2500

My Ballarde. Luckily, Tissot take more care with their watches than I do with my 'photography'

View attachment 14542797


----------



## JohnnyOBlack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordMelbury

Just got today, love the look, the gold looks beautiful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## LordMelbury

I just brought the new Stainless Steel strap from Flagship shop in Oxford Street, London, they were very helpful. I am loving the look now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Valdus

My T-touch Swiss edition


----------



## taildraggerpilot

T-Touch high in the Yosemite backcountry.


----------



## taildraggerpilot

double post


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Subvet642

yankeexpress said:


>


Oh, that is pretty!


----------



## JC_2012

You can always go vintage:


----------



## Predator1st




----------



## milgauss1349

LordMelbury said:


> I just brought the new Stainless Steel strap from Flagship shop in Oxford Street, London, they were very helpful. I am loving the look now.
> 
> View attachment 14667877
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSnoops

Automatic 7...NOS


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Max Dog

PR100 COSC Powermatic 80







Clean, simple, elegant and extremely accurate, and love the cyclops. Gets lots of complements for it's looks.


----------



## Max Dog

Tissot Bridgeport Skeleton pocket watch


----------



## VintageWatchGuy

1953 original box


----------



## Horos




----------



## INAMINUTE

New to the forum, but have three Tissot watches, all fairly rare and interesting


----------



## usa

INAMINUTE said:


> New to the forum, but have three Tissot watches, all fairly rare and interesting


Welcome !
Three Tissots ? Then three pictures required


----------



## INAMINUTE

usa said:


> Welcome !
> Three Tissots ? Then three pictures required


There are


----------



## JerryO1968

This is my first Tissot, and the only quartz currently in rotation. I’m not sure if I love it yet, but I’m shocked at the amount of people that have complimented me and asked about it.


----------



## usa




----------



## Jean1888

Very nice dress watch - Tissot Open Heart. Though, I have a large wrist 8 3/4 so will be putting it up for trade or sale.


----------



## xpiotos52

_*PRS200 * a coupla years old._


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Astonm




----------



## Dracer




----------



## CSG

One more time in another photo thread because, why not? 1962 Seastar inherited from my grandfather in 1986. Serviced by my local watchmaker many years back (he turns 94 this week and is still at his bench every day!). Old crappy and worn out Speidel watch band was replaced with a DeBeer genuine croc strap. Pretty accurate 783 movement.


----------



## ugawino




----------



## Philbo24

V8 quartz chronograph


----------



## Canipa

Shiny blue seastar powermatic 80

First pictures


----------



## SwissJapanWatches20

Hi 
Guys new here to Tissot forum
my first Tissot was giving to me by my wife as a anniversary gift in 2014 
love it then and love it now I like diver watches and color blue.
she got me in 2015 Tissot T Classic 
Tissot watches built with quality and craftsmanship great history
Here some pictures


----------



## milgauss1349

Rock this little gem today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Chemin des Tourelles Automatic Black COSC 42mm


----------



## cghorr01

Philbo24 said:


> V8 quartz chronograph
> View attachment 15464854


Proper stick shift in the background to boot!

Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## camb66




----------



## watchluvr1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37

watchluvr1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love this version of the Seastar!!! Sell????????


----------



## HammyMan37

Mine


----------



## watchluvr1

It’s funny you mention that because I’ve had this watch on the sales forum since late August. No bites, so I’ve decided to keep it. 
It’s too nice of a watch not to wear. This would be my third silver dial with a bracelet and I had one with the black dial with the rubber strap.


----------



## [email protected]

PRS516


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Fookus




----------



## Astonm

Tissot V8 with a Hursch Liberty Strap.


----------



## ttparrot

My PRS516. Love this watch. It never gets old.


----------



## Big Vern

My latest purchase


----------



## Astonm

There's a V8 under the hood 😀


----------



## mrt2




----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## mrt2

Le Locle


----------



## buddahlou




----------



## Philbo24

Currently wearing my brand new Seastar Powermatic 80.










.. and my other Tissot V8 chronograph quartz.


----------



## Gary16710

Hello everyone,
A newbie on this forum and loving all the awesome Tissot pics.
Just took possession of this Seastar Automatic Chrono few days ago


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Horos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNARNA

My, nice to me, Visodate. Wearing JPM vintage black.


----------



## gvlozada

Tissot Heritage 1973 Limited Edition (Valjoux 7753), my L.E. number is single digit.
















Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gvlozada

My first Tissot, a 2010 PRS 516 with a carbon dial, ref. no. T91.1.487.81, bought brand new 10 days ago very heavily discounted from an AD, it was his last remaining unit of this discontinued model (Valjoux 7750), very accurate at +2.3 seconds per day variance.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## INAMINUTE




----------



## efcop




----------



## Hastie73




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Four hours old daily driver. The photo doesn't and cant capture how the black min sec markers, dark shaded facets and shadows plays on the face in the light. Its my first silver faced watch ever feel like I have been missing out.


----------



## Aldayo

Just posted this one on todays WRUW thread...


----------



## Drzdave58

Fedex brought me a Tradition 5.5 today. Quite impressed with the box and all the extras


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## 68roadrunner

Picked this up from a friend at work.[URL=https://flic.kr/p/2kKk5tV]IMG_0250 by jonw4402000, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## efcop




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## WizardofWatch




----------



## TONEATTI

This is my Tissot Navigator.
At the moment I am looking for a nice vintage Tissot PR 516.


----------



## TONEATTI

My Tissot Stadium (Lemania 1277) :


----------



## Jtphoto

Seastar 1000 Powermatic 80. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## acfs1982

I just got one!


----------



## VintageSnoops

Classic...shares parts with the Omega Constellation

View media item 14877585


----------



## RedVee

72 SeaStar


----------



## RedVee

VintageSnoops said:


> Classic...shares parts with the Omega Constellation
> 
> View media item 14877585


That's lovely. I notice you have a similar lug configuration to my SeaStar.
Is that the original bracelet? If not, where did you find a replacement?


----------



## VintageSnoops

I was just admiring your Seastar as well! My bracelet is original but I did see a replacement onetime on an Omega site. The Seastars in this period shared parts with the Omega "Dynamic." Your watch would look awesome if you could find a gold version. Good hunting RedVee!


----------



## EHV




----------



## trebor2




----------



## Dencole

GJ said:


> Are the nice pictures of Tissot watches arround here?


Here's a picture of my only Tissot I own and just purchased it.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100 with the Powermatic80 (ETA C07) and blue dial last January:


----------



## IrvinXochiquetzal

I got my new Silicium Tissot Seastar Silicium. I previously owned a Galaxy Active 2 smartwatch and a Seiko Samurai.

I got this brand new for $561. I wanted a everyday diver watch with a Sapphire glass and ceramic bezels . Long power life and silicon balance spring. I love the watch.


----------



## Bruiser




----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## kavants




----------



## watchmenottv

Double post sorry


----------



## Astonm

The V8


----------



## kavants




----------



## acrolyu2

Tissot T-One Powermatic 80


----------



## aiber

ETA2824-2 said:


> Tissot PR 100 with the Powermatic80 (ETA C07) and blue dial last January:
> 
> View attachment 15970085


Hi. Nice Tissot. May I ask where you bought it and for how much?


----------



## ETA2824-2

aiber said:


> Hi. Nice Tissot. May I ask where you bought it and for how much?


I bought it 3 1/2 years ago here in Switzerland.
I thin k you should be able to buy it at any Tissot-dealer
or over the internet. I think my blue PR 100 is not produced anymore.
Automatic and black at around $600:









Tissot PR 100 Powermatic 80


Entdecke Tissot ® Schweizer Uhren auf unserer offizielen Website. Model T101.407.11.051.00 | Ladengeschäft oder Servicehändler in der Nähe finden, mehr über TISSOT erfahren.




www.tissotwatches.com





If I were you I would consider the blue Gentleman or the new PRX.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside


----------



## Sennelier

ETA2824-2 said:


> Tissot PR 100 with the ETA C07.111 (=Powermatic 80) inside
> View attachment 16019451
> View attachment 16019452


It's a nice watch (I used to own one) but damn if it couldn't use a bit of anti-reflective coating on the crystal.


----------



## Rakurai

Heritage 1973 Chronograph.


----------



## acrolyu2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Today again the PR 100-Dresser. Suitable in all situations.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Fatboi_ET

Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar II - T110.420.44.051.00


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## jopo1

Back in 1950.


----------



## Paxman

Tissot Tuesday with the PRS 516


----------



## argonaute2

T-Gold in 18k yellow


----------



## JMTorresJr1

Rakurai said:


> Heritage 1973 Chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 16047839


Wow. I had no idea they had a reverse panda. It's like hybrid of the Citizen Bullhead with a Speedmaster. Thats a sweet watch.


----------



## JMTorresJr1

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> View attachment 16093523


Thats sexy. I was torn on the green one.


----------



## G-Shogun




----------



## Rakurai

Another shot of my Heritage 1973 Chrono, but on a dark green rally strap by Monstraps:


----------



## Drzdave58




----------



## jozef1605




----------



## jovani




----------



## Willmunny




----------



## RedVee

PR100 on Christmas Day. (I think it’s nice anyway.


----------



## M3xpress

Visodate. 










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv




----------



## Rakurai

Just can't get over how handsome this combo is  ...


----------



## Paxman

Tissot PRS 516


----------



## aribus

I bought this Heritage Petite Seconde on whim last year and it ended up being my most worn watch. I have it paired here with a Staib Polnaise mesh bracelet. I love that mid-century look.


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

aribus said:


> I bought this Heritage Petite Seconde on whim last year and it ended up being my most worn watch. I have it paired here with a Staib Polnaise mesh bracelet. I love that mid-century look.
> View attachment 16370671
> 
> 
> View attachment 16370670


This is stunning!


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp

My beautiful new Heritage 1948


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## adhanji73

Tissot Visodate









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## The Collector63

adhanji73 said:


> Tissot Visodate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Now that's a classy watch!


----------



## cheapy

Got this one recently from a forum member.


----------



## lamborghini




----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## ETA2824-2

PR 100


----------



## watchnc

lamborghini said:


> View attachment 16417768


Love it - great strap choice


----------



## lamborghini

watchnc said:


> Love it - great strap choice


Thank you - Stingray - Etsy


----------



## civiclx




----------



## Kuma23

T-Race









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishWhat

My James Bond PR516 and Veloci-T


----------



## SPC54

How about what I am wearing today?


----------



## SPC54

SPC54 said:


> How about what I am wearing today?


d









Here’s the picture....


----------



## ETA2824-2

This one is from 1994. A LE for the Soccer Worldchampionship 1994.


----------



## WatchingClosely71

Tissot PRC 200 Chrono w/ blue dial


----------



## Tomc1944

New and enjoying. A true traveler GMT.


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## RedVee

WatchingClosely71 said:


> Tissot PRC 200 Chrono w/ blue dial
> View attachment 16558624
> View attachment 16558622
> View attachment 16558623


That is nice. I wish though, that Tissot would put that style tachymeter on the SeaStar Chronograph. 
That way you could have that as well as the timer bezel. Anyway just my thought.


----------



## Zooutshi

GJ said:


> Are the nice pictures of Tissot watches arround here?











I just bought this watch
and I need some informations about it


----------



## trameline




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## _nellynel_

Gentleman XL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Picked up this 1953 Cal 27 today.


----------



## Astonm

V8


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife and her Tissot PR 100 with diamonds, mother of pearl and two tone bezel and bracelet:


----------



## Potatolord26

My beater Tissot quickster phoenix suns got it onsale but I I like to play different straps from leather ,to rubber to nato


----------



## ETA2824-2

My Seastar from 1976:


----------



## Robert Bays




----------



## Jonathan T

On vacation in Maui my wife took this sunset shot of my PRX….


----------



## naganaga

This elegant vintage Tissot Stylist two-hander for Throwback Thursday!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot T-Touch II Rhodium


----------



## civiclx

Have had it for a few months now but just wore it for the first time yesterday


----------



## sal4

Just purchased my first Tissot (Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00).





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dodgers

First Tissot and I love it! Was nervous about the male end links, but it fits like a dream.


----------



## Paxman

Switching to a Tissot to take in the Austrian Grand Prix


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ETA2824-2

As blue as a watch can be ...


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ajg1960

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## The Collector63




----------



## ETA2824-2

Non-COSC-Sista:


----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 T114.417.11.057.00




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## ETA2824-2

T-Touch II Rhodium


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tissot PR 100-Chrono from 1994. Still running at +1.5 s/month. It is a Special
Edition created for the soccer world championship 1994. Gift from my wife.


----------



## Dlbernau

Steel/Gold Gentleman


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## jmerino7

I've always liked the diversity of their designs.





































Thanks.


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou

Prx


----------



## LettheLordbewithyou

The Ballade Cosc.


----------



## FillmoreFingers




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## sal4

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T




----------



## Mediocre




----------



## sharkbait




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## sal4

Tissot PRC200 (T114.417.11.057.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

